#ubuntu-installer 2007-05-14
<xivulon> Hi there
<xivulon> I am one of wubi devs
<xivulon> Are you guys back from sevilla?
#ubuntu-installer 2007-05-15
<xivulon> hi
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-installer.log
<devilsadvocate> Thomas Meire?
<blackskad> devilsadvocate: hi :)
<devilsadvocate> hello
<devilsadvocate> shashank here
<blackskad> oh hi :)
<blackskad> how are you doing?
<devilsadvocate> im alright. and you?
<blackskad> I'm fine
<devilsadvocate> i gotta go get some dinner, have a few other things to do. thought i'd say hi
<blackskad> see you around then :)
<devilsadvocate> good to meet you
<blackskad> and enjoy your meal ;)
#ubuntu-installer 2007-05-16
<jetsaredim> evand: ping
#ubuntu-installer 2007-05-17
<norealgravity> hello?
<norealgravity> i cant get ubuntu to install . i get segmentation fault error?
<norealgravity> how do i fix?
<cjwatson_> norealgravity: sounds like your CD is badly burned or the drive is dirty. Drive cleaning kits can often work wonders
<cjwatson_> or possibly bad memorry
<cjwatson_> memory
<cjwatson> it's unlikely to be an installer bug as such or it'd be happening to everyone
<norealgravity> ok im using wubi to install right off the drive
<norealgravity> this piece of crap doesnt work!
<cjwatson> we don't maintain or support wubi here, I'm afraid
<cjwatson> we're considering integrating it next release, but at the moment you should talk to its developers
<cjwatson> right now, the only things we deal with are the regular Linux-based installers you'll find on the desktop/alternate/server CDs
<norealgravity> ok bye
<norealgravity> hopefully you get it to work on intel video chips
<cjwatson> ... what do video chips have to do with it?
<cjwatson> sigh
<CIA-19> oem-config: cjwatson * r287 oem-config/ (4 files in 3 dirs):
<CIA-19> oem-config: * Teach oem-config-prepare to escalate privileges itself using gksudo,
<CIA-19> oem-config:  kdesu, etc. as appropriate, rather than requiring it to be invoked using
<CIA-19> oem-config:  sudo.
<CIA-19> oem-config: cjwatson * r288 oem-config/ (7 files in 4 dirs):
<CIA-19> oem-config: * Add a desktop icon to the oem user's desktop to run oem-config-prepare
<CIA-19> oem-config:  (LP: #41698).
<CIA-19> ubiquity: cjwatson * r2067 ubiquity/ubiquity/frontend/kde-ui.py: indentation
<CIA-19> oem-config: cjwatson * r289 oem-config/ (3 files in 2 dirs): * Display an error dialog and exit if running as non-root (LP: #99211).
<CIA-19> oem-config: cjwatson * r290 oem-config/ (d-i/manifest debian/changelog):
<CIA-19> oem-config: * Automatic update of included source packages: console-setup 1.15ubuntu1,
<CIA-19> oem-config:  localechooser 1.38ubuntu1, tzsetup 1:0.17, user-setup 1.14ubuntu1.
<CIA-19> oem-config: cjwatson * r291 oem-config/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.14
<dkulchenko> can't get feisty to install!
<dkulchenko> please help!
<cjwatson> dkulchenko: what's wrong?
<dkulchenko> cjwatson: I installed using the liveCD and now I have problems with the new UUID thing
<dkulchenko> i did a clean install
<cjwatson> ok, what exactly is going wrong?
<dkulchenko> it says: ALERT! Could not find: /dev/disk/by-uuid/<uuid>. Dropping down to a shell!
<dkulchenko> drops to busybox and i see that there are only by-path and by-id folders
<dkulchenko> no by-uuid
<cjwatson> that's pretty weird. What's in /sys/block? (I only need to know about hd* and sd*, assuming you're not on some wacky disk)
<dkulchenko> that's a problem to figure out. I'm running on the liveCD right now, and the past 2 runs i was able to access the disk, now I can't
<dkulchenko> i changed fstab and menu.lst to try to get it to work
<cjwatson> I mean after you reboot
<dkulchenko> there's sda and that's it
<cjwatson> when it drops to the busybox prompt, look in /sys/block to see if your disk device is in there
<cjwatson> ok, what's in /sys/block/sda/ ?
<dkulchenko> ok, i'll be back in 15 mins then
<cjwatson> for example, on my system I have /sys/block/hda/hda1 through to /sys/block/hda/hda7
<cjwatson> (don't worry about the hd/sd difference)
<dkulchenko> oh, in sys/block/sda there is 5 folders and 5 files
<cjwatson> I'm wondering if sda is perhaps a CD drive
<dkulchenko> none of the folders or files have hd* or sd* in them
<cjwatson> what are the directories?
<cjwatson> device, holders, queue, slaves, subsystem?
<dkulchenko> device, holders, queue. slaves, subsystem
<cjwatson> cat /sys/block/sda/removable
<dkulchenko> 0
<cjwatson> hmm
<dkulchenko> brb
<cjwatson> so that probably isn't a CD drive - could you put 'lspci -vvnn' and 'dmesg' output somewhere?
<cjwatson> sounds like the kernel isn't managing to read the partition table off your disk, or something like that
<cjwatson> the unreliability is weird though
<cjwatson> I doubt this is an installer bug as such, but it would be good to figure out where it belongs
<dkulchenko> do you know a paste site?
<dkulchenko> 00:00.0 Host bridge [0600] : Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS]  761/M761 Host [1039:0761]  (rev 01)
<dkulchenko> 	Subsystem: Foxconn International, Inc. Unknown device [105b:0c67] 
<dkulchenko> 	Control: I/O+ Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B-
<dkulchenko> 	Status: Cap+ 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=medium >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort+ >SERR- <PERR-
<dkulchenko> 	Latency: 32
<dkulchenko> 	Region 0: Memory at c8000000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=128M] 
<dkulchenko> 	Capabilities: <access denied>
<dkulchenko> 00:01.0 PCI bridge [0604] : Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS]  SG86C202 [1039:0002]  (prog-if 00 [Normal decode] )
<dkulchenko> 	Control: I/O+ Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR+ FastB2B-
<dkulchenko> 	Status: Cap+ 66MHz+ UDF- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=medium >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR-
<dkulchenko> 	Latency: 99
<dkulchenko> 	Bus: primary=00, secondary=01, subordinate=01, sec-latency=32
<dkulchenko> 	I/O behind bridge: 0000e000-0000efff
<dkulchenko> 	Memory behind bridge: dfa00000-dfafffff
<dkulchenko> 	Prefetchable memory behind bridge: d0000000-d7ffffff
<dkulchenko> 	Secondary status: 66MHz+ FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=medium >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- <SERR- <PERR-
<dkulchenko> 	BridgeCtl: Parity- SERR- NoISA- VGA+ MAbort- >Reset- FastB2B-
<dkulchenko> 	Capabilities: <access denied>
<dkulchenko> 00:02.0 ISA bridge [0601] : Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS]  SiS965 [MuTIOL Media IO]  [1039:0965]  (rev 48)
<dkulchenko> 	Control: I/O+ Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle+ MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B-
<dkulchenko> 	Status: Cap- 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=medium >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR-
<dkulchenko> 	Latency: 0
<dkulchenko> 00:02.5 IDE interface [0101] : Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS]  5513 [IDE]  [1039:5513]  (rev 01) (prog-if 80 [Master] )
<dkulchenko> 	Subsystem: Foxconn International, Inc. Unknown device [105b:0c67] 
<dkulchenko> 	Control: I/O+ Mem- BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B-
<dkulchenko> 	Status: Cap+ 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=medium >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR-
<dkulchenko> 	Latency: 128
<dkulchenko> 	Interrupt: pin ? routed to IRQ 16
<dkulchenko> 	Region 0: I/O ports at 01f0 [size=8] 
<dkulchenko> 	Region 1: I/O ports at 03f4 [size=1] 
<dkulchenko> 	Region 2: I/O ports at 0170 [size=8] 
<dkulchenko> 	Region 3: I/O ports at 0374 [size=1] 
<dkulchenko> 	Region 4: I/O ports at 4000 [size=16] 
<dkulchenko> 	Capabilities: <access denied>
<dkulchenko> 00:02.7 Multimedia audio controller [0401] : Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS]  AC'97 Sound Controller [1039:7012]  (rev a0)
<dkulchenko> 	Subsystem: Foxconn International, Inc. Unknown device [105b:0c67] 
<dkulchenko> 	Control: I/O+ Mem- BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B-
<dkulchenko> 	Status: Cap+ 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B+ ParErr- DEVSEL=medium >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR-
<dkulchenko> 	Latency: 32 (13000ns min, 2750ns max)
<dkulchenko> 	Interrupt: pin C routed to IRQ 22
<dkulchenko> 	Region 0: I/O ports at f600 [size=256] 
<dkulchenko> 	Region 1: I/O ports at fe00 [size=128] 
<dkulchenko> 	Capabilities: <access denied>
<dkulchenko> 00:03.0 USB Controller [0c03] : Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS]  USB 1.0 Controller [1039:7001]  (rev 0f) (prog-if 10 [OHCI] )
<dkulchenko> 	Subsystem: Foxconn International, Inc. Unknown device [105b:0c67] 
<dkulchenko> 	Control: I/O+ Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B-
<dkulchenko> 	Status: Cap- 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B+ ParErr- DEVSEL=medium >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR-
<dkulchenko> 	Latency: 32 (20000ns max), Cache Line Size: 32 bytes
<dkulchenko> 	Interrupt: pin A routed to IRQ 17
<dkulchenko> 	Region 0: Memory at dffff000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K] 
<dkulchenko> 00:03.1 USB Controller [0c03] : Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS]  USB 1.0 Controller [1039:7001]  (rev 0f) (prog-if 10 [OHCI] )
<dkulchenko> 	Subsystem: Foxconn International, Inc. Unknown device [105b:0c67] 
<dkulchenko> 	Control: I/O+ Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B-
<dkulchenko> 	Status: Cap- 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B+ ParErr- DEVSEL=medium >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR-
<dkulchenko> 	Latency: 32 (20000ns max), Cache Line Size: 32 bytes
<dkulchenko> 	Interrupt: pin B routed to IRQ 18
<dkulchenko> 	Region 0: Memory at dfffe000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K] 
<dkulchenko> 00:03.2 USB Controller [0c03] : Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS]  USB 1.0 Controller [1039:7001]  (rev 0f) (prog-if 10 [OHCI] )
<dkulchenko> 	Subsystem: Foxconn International, Inc. Unknown device [105b:0c67] 
<dkulchenko> 	Control: I/O+ Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B-
<dkulchenko> 	Status: Cap- 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B+ ParErr- DEVSEL=medium >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR-
<dkulchenko> 	Latency: 32 (20000ns max), Cache Line Size: 32 bytes
<dkulchenko> 	Interrupt: pin C routed to IRQ 19
<dkulchenko> 	Region 0: Memory at dfffd000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K] 
<dkulchenko> 00:03.3 USB Controller [0c03] : Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS]  USB 2.0 Controller [1039:7002]  (prog-if 20 [EHCI] )
<dkulchenko> 	Subsystem: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS]  USB 2.0 Controller [1039:7002] 
<dkulchenko> 	Control: I/O- Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B-
<dkulchenko> 	Status: Cap+ 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B+ ParErr- DEVSEL=medium >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR-
<dkulchenko> 	Latency: 32 (20000ns max)
<dkulchenko> 	Interrupt: pin D routed to IRQ 20
<dkulchenko> 	Region 0: Memory at dfffc000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K] 
<dkulchenko> 	Capabilities: <access denied>
<dkulchenko> 00:05.0 RAID bus controller [0104] : Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS]  182 SATA/RAID Controller [1039:0182]  (rev 01) (prog-if 85)
<dkulchenko> 	Subsystem: Foxconn International, Inc. Unknown device [105b:0c67] 
<dkulchenko> 	Control: I/O+ Mem- BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B-
<dkulchenko> 	Status: Cap+ 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=medium >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR-
<dkulchenko> 	Latency: 32
<dkulchenko> 	Interrupt: pin A routed to IRQ 21
<dkulchenko> 	Region 0: I/O ports at fd00 [size=8] 
<dkulchenko> 	Region 1: I/O ports at fc00 [size=4] 
<dkulchenko> 	Region 2: I/O ports at fb00 [size=8] 
<dkulchenko> 	Region 3: I/O ports at fa00 [size=4] 
<dkulchenko> 	Region 4: I/O ports at f900 [size=16] 
<dkulchenko> 	Region 5: I/O ports at f800 [size=128] 
<dkulchenko> 	Capabilities: <access denied>
<dkulchenko> 00:06.0 PCI bridge [0604] : Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS]  PCI-to-PCI bridge [1039:000a]  (prog-if 00 [Normal decode] )
<dkulchenko> 	Control: I/O+ Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B-
<dkulchenko> 	Status: Cap+ 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR-
<dkulchenko> 	Latency: 0, Cache Line Size: 32 bytes
<dkulchenko> 	Bus: primary=00, secondary=02, subordinate=02, sec-latency=0
<cjwatson> whoa
<dkulchenko> 	I/O behind bridge: 0000d000-0000dfff
<dkulchenko> 	Memory behind bridge: dfe00000-dfefffff
<dkulchenko> 	Prefetchable memory behind bridge: 00000000dfd00000-00000000dfdfffff
<cjwatson> paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<dkulchenko> 	Secondary status: 66MHz- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- <SERR- <PERR-
<dkulchenko> 	BridgeCtl: Parity- SERR- NoISA- VGA- MAbort- >Reset- FastB2B-
<dkulchenko> 	Capabilities: <access denied>
<dkulchenko> 00:07.0 PCI bridge [0604] : Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS]  PCI-to-PCI bridge [1039:000a]  (prog-if 00 [Normal decode] )
<dkulchenko> 	Control: I/O+ Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B-
<dkulchenko> 	Status: Cap+ 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR-
<dkulchenko> 	Latency: 0, Cache Line Size: 32 bytes
<dkulchenko> 	Bus: primary=00, secondary=03, subordinate=03, sec-latency=0
<cjwatson> this needs to go to the kernel team - I only need tiny fragments of it
<dkulchenko> 	I/O behind bridge: 0000c000-0000cfff
<dkulchenko> 	Memory behind bridge: dfc00000-dfcfffff
<dkulchenko> 	Prefetchable memory behind bridge: 00000000dfb00000-00000000dfbfffff
<dkulchenko> 	Secondary status: 66MHz- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- <SERR- <PERR-
<dkulchenko> 	BridgeCtl: Parity- SERR- NoISA- VGA- MAbort- >Reset- FastB2B-
<dkulchenko> 	Capabilities: <access denied>
<dkulchenko> 00:0b.0 Ethernet controller [0200] : Atheros Communications, Inc. AR5212 802.11abg NIC [168c:0013]  (rev 01)
<dkulchenko> 	Subsystem: Atheros Communications, Inc. TRENDnet TEW-443PI Wireless PCI Adapter [168c:2051] 
<dkulchenko> 	Control: I/O- Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B-
<dkulchenko> 	Status: Cap+ 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B+ ParErr- DEVSEL=medium >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR-
<dkulchenko> 	Latency: 168 (2500ns min, 7000ns max), Cache Line Size: 32 bytes
<dkulchenko> 	Interrupt: pin A routed to IRQ 22
<dkulchenko> 	Region 0: Memory at dffe0000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=64K] 
<dkulchenko> 	Capabilities: <access denied>
<dkulchenko> 00:18.0 Host bridge [0600] : Advanced Micro Devices [AMD]  K8 [Athlon64/Opteron]  HyperTransport Technology Configuration [1022:1100] 
<dkulchenko> 	Control: I/O- Mem- BusMaster- SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B-
<dkulchenko> 	Status: Cap+ 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR-
<dkulchenko> 	Capabilities: <access denied>
<dkulchenko> 00:18.1 Host bridge [0600] : Advanced Micro Devices [AMD]  K8 [Athlon64/Opteron]  Address Map [1022:1101] 
<dkulchenko> 	Control: I/O- Mem- BusMaster- SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B-
<dkulchenko> 	Status: Cap- 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR-
<dkulchenko> 00:18.2 Host bridge [0600] : Advanced Micro Devices [AMD]  K8 [Athlon64/Opteron]  DRAM Controller [1022:1102] 
<dkulchenko> 	Control: I/O- Mem- BusMaster- SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B-
<dkulchenko> 	Status: Cap- 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR-
<dkulchenko> 00:18.3 Host bridge [0600] : Advanced Micro Devices [AMD]  K8 [Athlon64/Opteron]  Miscellaneous Control [1022:1103] 
<dkulchenko> 	Control: I/O- Mem- BusMaster- SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B-
<dkulchenko> 	Status: Cap- 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR-
<dkulchenko> 00:1f.0 PCI bridge [0604] : Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS]  PCI-to-PCI bridge [1039:0004]  (prog-if 00 [Normal decode] )
<dkulchenko> 	Control: I/O+ Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B-
<dkulchenko> 	Status: Cap+ 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR-
<dkulchenko> 	Latency: 0, Cache Line Size: 32 bytes
<dkulchenko> 	Bus: primary=00, secondary=04, subordinate=04, sec-latency=0
<dkulchenko> 	I/O behind bridge: 0000b000-0000bfff
<dkulchenko> 	Memory behind bridge: df900000-df9fffff
<dkulchenko> 	Prefetchable memory behind bridge: 00000000df800000-00000000df8fffff
<dkulchenko> 	Secondary status: 66MHz- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- <SERR- <PERR-
<dkulchenko> 	BridgeCtl: Parity- SERR- NoISA- VGA- MAbort- >Reset- FastB2B-
<dkulchenko> 	Capabilities: <access denied>
<dkulchenko> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller [0300] : Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS]  661/741/760 PCI/AGP or 662/761Gx PCIE VGA Display Adapter [1039:6330]  (rev 03) (prog-if 00 [VGA] )
<dkulchenko> 	Subsystem: Foxconn International, Inc. Unknown device [105b:0c67] 
<dkulchenko> 	Control: I/O+ Mem+ BusMaster- SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B-
<dkulchenko> 	Status: Cap+ 66MHz+ UDF- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=medium >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR-
<dkulchenko> 	Interrupt: pin A routed to IRQ 5
<dkulchenko> 	BIST result: 00
<dkulchenko> 	Region 0: Memory at d0000000 (32-bit, prefetchable) [size=128M] 
<dkulchenko> 	Region 1: Memory at dfae0000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=128K] 
<dkulchenko> 	Region 2: I/O ports at ef00 [size=128] 
<dkulchenko> 	Capabilities: <access denied>
<dkulchenko> is lspci -vvnn
<dkulchenko> [    0.000000]  Linux version 2.6.20-15-generic (root@palmer) (gcc version 4.1.2 (Ubuntu 4.1.2-0ubuntu4)) #2 SMP Sun Apr 15 07:36:31 UTC 2007 (Ubuntu 2.6.20-15.27-generic)
<dkulchenko> [    0.000000]  BIOS-provided physical RAM map:
<dkulchenko> [    0.000000]  sanitize start
<dkulchenko> [    0.000000]  sanitize end
* mode/#ubuntu-installer [+o cjwatson]  by ChanServ
<dkulchenko> [    0.000000]  copy_e820_map() start: 0000000000000000 size: 000000000009f800 end: 000000000009f800 type: 1
<dkulchenko> [    0.000000]  copy_e820_map() type is E820_RAM
<dkulchenko> [    0.000000]  copy_e820_map() start: 000000000009f800 size: 0000000000000800 end: 00000000000a0000 type: 2
<dkulchenko> [    0.000000]  copy_e820_map() start: 00000000000f0000 size: 0000000000010000 end: 0000000000100000 type: 2
<dkulchenko> [    0.000000]  copy_e820_map() start: 0000000000100000 size: 0000000037df0000 end: 0000000037ef0000 type: 1
<dkulchenko> [    0.000000]  copy_e820_map() type is E820_RAM
* dkulchenko was kicked off #ubuntu-installer by cjwatson (sorry, but this is far too much. please come back and I'll point you to a pastebin)
* mode/#ubuntu-installer [-o cjwatson]  by cjwatson
<dkulchenko> [   33.766763]  mapped APIC to ffffd000 (fee00000)
<dkulchenko> [   33.766765]  mapped IOAPIC to ffffc000 (fec00000)
<dkulchenko> [   33.766768]  Enabling fast FPU save and restore... done.
<dkulchenko> [   33.766770]  Enabling unmasked SIMD FPU exception support... done.
<dkulchenko> [   33.766777]  Initializing CPU#0
<dkulchenko> [   33.766820]  PID hash table entries: 4096 (order: 12, 16384 bytes)
<dkulchenko> [   33.767732]  Console: colour VGA+ 80x25
<dkulchenko> [   33.768101]  Dentry cache hash table entries: 131072 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)
<dkulchenko> [   33.768506]  Inode-cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)
<dkulchenko> [   33.781683]  Memory: 897216k/916416k available (1992k kernel code, 18624k reserved, 893k data, 328k init, 0k highmem)
<dkulchenko> [   33.781692]  virtual kernel memory layout:
<dkulchenko> [   33.781693]      fixmap  : 0xfff4e000 - 0xfffff000   ( 708 kB)
<dkulchenko> [   33.781695]      pkmap   : 0xff800000 - 0xffc00000   (4096 kB)
* mode/#ubuntu-installer [+o cjwatson]  by ChanServ
* dkulchenko was kicked off #ubuntu-installer by cjwatson (no, it's still pasting, sorry)
* mode/#ubuntu-installer [-o cjwatson]  by cjwatson
* mode/#ubuntu-installer [+o cjwatson]  by ChanServ
* cjwatson decides to retain preventative ops
<dkulchenko> it stopped
<cjwatson> thank you
<cjwatson> I suggest using paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<dkulchenko> here is dmesg: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21333/
<dkulchenko> here is lspci -vvnn: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21334/
<cjwatson> ok, that's definitely a kernel bug
<cjwatson> ATA bus errors all over the show
<cjwatson> (unless your drive is busted, of course)
<dkulchenko> it's not
<dkulchenko> i can use it
<cjwatson> please file a bug on https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.20/+filebug and attach those same two things; if you need IRC help, #ubuntu-kernel is better qualified to provide it than I am
<dkulchenko> ok, i will
<cjwatson> worth mentioning in the body text that this is the pata_sis driver, for the benefit of keyword searching
<dkulchenko> if i could not install using the Desktop CD, should I try installing through the Alternate CD?
<dkulchenko> or would this not make a difference?
<cjwatson> it probably won't (same kernel either way), but there's no harm in trying other than potential lost time
<dkulchenko> ok
#ubuntu-installer 2007-05-18
* #ubuntu-installer  [freenode-info]  if you're at a conference and other people are having trouble connecting, please mention it to staff: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#gettinghelp
<CIA-19> oem-config: cjwatson * r293 oem-config/ (10 files in 5 dirs):
<CIA-19> oem-config: * Add an oem-config-check udeb to set an "OEM mode (for manufacturers
<CIA-19> oem-config:  only)" info message. OEM mode should now be enabled using
<CIA-19> oem-config:  oem-config/enable=true.
<CIA-19> oem-config: cjwatson * r294 oem-config/debian/ (changelog control): * Multiply menu-item-numbers by 100.
<CIA-19> oem-config: cjwatson * r295 oem-config/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.15
#ubuntu-installer 2008-05-12
<mkrueger> does anybody know how to suppress the "low warning" message on a customized  dapper i386 server install?
<tmmoyer> I've compiled a kernel for the installer, which also generated a bunch of udebs.  When I put them on the CD, in the main and rebuild the repository on the cd using apt-ftparchive it appears that the udebs are not found and used by the installer because it cannot find a NIC or any disks to partition.  Do I need to put the kernel udebs in a special location similar to ubuntu-keyring needing to be in main?
<cjwatson> tmmoyer: they should be found as long as they're in the pool and properly referred to by /cdrom/dists/RELEASE/main/debian-installer/binary-ARCH/Packages
<cjwatson> (.gz, etc.)
<cjwatson> tmmoyer: did you change the kernel module ABI (the -16- part) by any chance?
<tmmoyer> no
<tmmoyer> i added a single patch and used dch -n to change the version and then built using the instructions on the wiki
<tmmoyer> unless the patch changed the ABI but I'm 99.999% positive that it did not
<cjwatson> could you extract /var/log/syslog and stick it up somewhere? it should have some clues
<tmmoyer> from the installer?
<tmmoyer> yeah I can do that
<cjwatson> from the installer, yes
<tmmoyer> it would appear that putting the udebs in pool/main/l/linux worked
<cjwatson> they can be anywhere as long as it corresponds to what's in the Filename field in the Packages files
<tmmoyer> one other problem with getting to /var/log/syslog is that I have disabled the consoles other than 1 and 4
<cjwatson> back up to installer main menu, select "execute a shell"
<tmmoyer> yeah but hey as long as it is working I'm not too picky
<tmmoyer> thank you very much for the help
<tmmoyer> i have specified a preseed file in isolinux.cfg, but the installer is not picking it up.  if I get the the installer menu and mount the cd first, then have it try to load my preseed file it works fine.  how do I get it pick up the preseed file from the beginning?  the line in isolinux.cfg is :  append  file=/cdrom/preseed/shamon-installer.seed initrd=/install/initrd_shamon.gz quiet selinux=0 ima=1 debian-installer/locale=en_US kbd-chooser/meth
<tmmoyer> it seem that the CD is not mounted early enough for my preseed file to be seen
<cjwatson> are you netbooting the installer?
<tmmoyer> nope
<tmmoyer> this is a CD install
<tmmoyer> should I put the preseed in the initrd>
<tmmoyer> ?
<cjwatson> *blink* that's really odd because how you describe doing it is how our CDs work
<cjwatson> could you post syslog?
<cjwatson> which initrd build did you use?
<tmmoyer> i used the debian-installer make build_cdrom_isolinux from the debian-installer package
<cjwatson> should be fine
<tmmoyer> i will get the syslog right now
<tmmoyer> what would be an easy method of getting the syslog to another machine?
<cjwatson> "save debug logs" from the main menu is usually the easiest way
<cjwatson> if scp is convenient then you can run 'anna-install openssh-client-udeb' from a shell and then you have scp
<tmmoyer> okay, wasn't sure if I could do that
<tmmoyer> syslog is up at http://www.cse.psu.edu/~tmmoyer/files/syslog
<tmmoyer> I looked and didn't really see anything that might cause problems
<cjwatson> ah
<cjwatson> May 12 12:13:05 main-menu[3165]: INFO: Menu item 'console-setup-udeb' succeeded but requested to be left unconfigured.
<cjwatson> looks like your keyboard preseeding is broken
<cjwatson> kbd-chooser/method=us is obsolete - maybe you want console-setup/layoutcode=us
<cjwatson> it's not clear exactly why it failed, but that might explain it
<tmmoyer> okay i'll give that a try... i was going based on the debian installer preseeding guide that is listed in the wiki (the appendix has descriptions of a lot of different options)
<cjwatson> once a menu item fails, it'll fall back to the menu
<tmmoyer> okay let me give this a try
<cjwatson> you need to use the Ubuntu installation guide for preseeding
<cjwatson> it's largely similar, but there are some differences like this that will bite you
<cjwatson> https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/installation-guide/
<tmmoyer> didn't know about this, only found the wiki page that lead to the debian installer guide
<tmmoyer> thanks
<cjwatson> which wiki page?
<tmmoyer> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallCDCustomization sorry it is a help page
<cjwatson> and the link right below it to the Ubuntu installation guide :-)
<cjwatson> let me restructure that a bit
<tmmoyer> also it is to edgy,not the most recent
<cjwatson> yeah, it's just wrong in places
<cjwatson> saying that 6.06 uses the etch version of d-i is misleading at best
<tmmoyer> thanks for the help (and being patient)
<tmmoyer> it appears you have fixed my CD yet again
<cjwatson> I've updated that wiki page a bit (at least once it finishes saving); thanks for the report
<tmmoyer> not a problem ... you've been more of a help to me than me to you
<tmmoyer> any idea what the seed option is for the server cd's software selection menu?
<cjwatson> tasksel/first (cf. https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/installation-guide/example-preseed.txt)
<ffm> Are there any free (cc-by-sa or less restrictive) images of the ubiquity installer? I don't have the time to make my own and am making a wikipedia article about it.
<ffm> Would http://flickr.com/photos/vincentt/435072021/ or http://flickr.com/photos/vincentt/435072055/ be a better screenshot?
<cjwatson> Neither is representative of how ubiquity normally looks because Ubuntu has a different theme
<cjwatson> if you're picking a single screenshot, I think it ought to be of the first screen (the language choice)
<ffm> cjwatson: darn, I had already chosen the stepsix one.
<ffm> I'll replace it with the other one.
 * ffm makes a mental ntoe.
<jdehlin> Can anyone point me in the right direction for adding a ssh udeb
<avoine> jdehlin: what I do is copy all the .deb and .udeb in a folder and rebuild the repository with reprepro
<jdehlin> This is my first time messing with udebs. Thanks for the reply but I also need to know here to get those from, what d-i lines I need, etc.. Is there a tutorial or a man page I can look at?
<cjwatson> there already is one - 'anna-install openssh-client-udeb' in a shell in the running installer
<mario_limonciell> cjwatson, re you indications of that 4 primary partition business, it ended up a stand still unless the exact offending model is identified since the factory process turns out to be vastly different on different configurations.  if you see that gentlemen, i think you said astronut, a copy of his C:\SDR (hidden file on vista) would be sufficient to identify everything necessary
<cjwatson> ok, thanks for trying
#ubuntu-installer 2008-05-13
<saispo> cjwatson: ping ?
<cjwatson> saispo: pong
<saispo> hi :)
<saispo> cjwatson: just a simple question
<saispo> why http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=432977 patch it's not include in klibc ? it's a mistake or it's normal
<saispo> ?
<cjwatson> we haven't yet merged the version of klibc in which that bug was fixed
<cjwatson> it will be merged in intrepid
<cjwatson> perfectly normal
<saispo> ok :/
<saispo> because i need this for gutsy and when i build a cd with a customized klibc package i get a red screen with error on ubuntu-minimal :/
<saispo> possible to bypass this ?
<cjwatson> you need to investigate syslog to see what the error actually is
<saispo> when i investigate it's about unconfigured packages...
<saispo> it's not because i put some packages which not have an ubuntu signature ?
<cjwatson> naturally if you are customising a CD then you need to follow the documented steps to sort out signatures
<cjwatson> signatures are NOT per-package, they're for the whole archive
<saispo> yep
<saispo> i added this but not working for me
<cjwatson> "about unconfigured packages"> I am not interested in diagnosing paraphrased error messages, I'm afraid; if you want my help you must give exact text
<saispo> i made i understand, i rebuild a cd and trying, i will send it :)
<cjwatson> sounds like you messed things up so that the result wasn't installable, though
<cjwatson> or perhaps updated Packages wrongly
<saispo> all is on the cd, no problem for Packages
<cjwatson> only if you got it right ...
<saispo> i will follow the documented steps and retry some tests :)
<saispo> thanks cjwatson
<saispo> my problem is only with my xen distro which needs some patches on dhcp and klibc for working :/
<jdehlin_> cjwatson, I think you were the one that answered my question yesterday about udebs.. thanks
<mario_limonciell> hmm, i'm realizing from the OEM installs that hardy-updates isn't turned on by default.  would that be resultant of not having internet access during the install?
<cjwatson> probably
<cjwatson> it ought to be by default
<mario_limonciell> cjwatson, well it looks like -updates isn't enabled in the squashfs's sources.list, so when it gets copied over, its not enabled.  base-installer's library.sh appears to be what 'should' be turning it on, but since PROTOCOL is file, i suppose that it won't necessarily
<cjwatson> no, it should be done by apt-setup
<mario_limonciell> i don't see any reference to -updates in apt-setup ?
<mario_limonciell> oh 50mirror.ubuntu
<cjwatson> generators/50mirror.ubuntu:133:deb $protocol://$hostname$directory $codename-updates $dists
<cjwatson> generators/50mirror.ubuntu:134:deb-src $protocol://$srchostname$srcdirectory $codename-updates $dists
<cjwatson> won't be put in place until nearly the end of the installation
<cjwatson> so if you're talking about something that runs during the installation, that might be relevant too
<mario_limonciell> yeah.  hmm, that's peculiar then
<mario_limonciell> it would almost seem like apt-setup didn't run at all then.  the sources.list from the finished install is identical to the squashfs's
<cjwatson> would be interested in the syslog, some day when I'm not driving openssl updates
<mario_limonciell> ah yeah i t looks like there is an error about apt-setup sitting in a syslog
<mario_limonciell> yeah good luck with getting all of that out :)
<ryoohki> where is the ubuntu kickstart installer documented?  i need to do fairly vanilla installs - just the 8.04-server-amd64 cd iso with UTC or Los Angeles or Pacific TZ and a /boot + LVM( swap + / )
<cjwatson> https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/installation-guide/i386/automatic-install.html are the docs we have - anything particular you want to know?
<cjwatson> (we mostly refer to RH documentation)
<mario_limonciell> ah i see the cause i think now.  we see apt-setup/use_mirror to false (because we don't have valid network access during install, and this causes it to 'hang').  50mirror.ubuntu will exit 1 rather than running through all of the code there.  wouldn't it make more sense to just not run choose-mirror, but still do the rest of the file in this case?
<cjwatson> ah, LVM isn't as yet supported by kickstart
<cjwatson> hmm
<cjwatson> mario_limonciell: it ought not to hang - that's the real bug
<cjwatson> I thought we'd finally fixed that this time round
<cjwatson> have you encountered a hang on hardy?
<cjwatson> or is this just from <= gutsy?
<mario_limonciell> cjwatson, it was from gutsy, but the underlying issue was DNS resolves, but the servers aren't contactable
<cjwatson> right, but hardy should deal with that much more gracefully
<mario_limonciell> i'll reset that variable to  true and give it a run
<cjwatson> yeah, give it a try - I'd love feedback on that
<cjwatson> it may still impose a short delay, but shouldn't be nearly so bad
<cjwatson> ryoohki: so, there is some support for doing LVM configuration - see https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/installation-guide/i386/preseed-contents.html
<cjwatson> ryoohki: it's not native in kickstart
<cjwatson> ryoohki: which is a bug
<cjwatson> ryoohki: but you can use the special 'preseed' command we added to the Kickstart syntax to set the preseed directives documented in the installation guide, and just skip the parts of Kickstart that have to do with partitioning
<cjwatson> it ought to be possible to make that work
<ryoohki> cjwatson: thanks!  so complex?!  basically yout just need to put the answers to the questions during install into a file. why so complex...
<cjwatson> the installer is complex because it has to do a lot of stuff
<ryoohki> cjwatson: it does behind the scenes but most os installs are fairly simple - just a few questions answered - and these answers are all that are needed to, in effect, script the install
<cjwatson> there's a vast variety of possible questions, though, particularly for partitioning
<cjwatson> kickstart does try to be a simplistic layer over it
<cjwatson> it's unfortunate that it doesn't handle lvm yet; when it does, you won't need to look at the underlying complexity
<cjwatson> BTW, with the exception of partitioning which is weird for annoying reasons, nearly every preseed directive corresponds to a question
<cjwatson> which either is asked, or could be asked in expert mode
<ryoohki> cjwatson: thanks!
<ryoohki> cjwatson: this "preseed" directive in the ks file, does this preceed everyline? it would be nice to have a %preseed begin and a %preseed end so a preseed could be cut and pasted into the ks file without having to prefix everysingle line with "preseed"
<cjwatson> at present, it has to precede every line; ideally it ought not to need to be used for lots of items
<cjwatson> but that's a nice idea, feel free to file a bug on the kickseed package in Ubuntu for it
<ryoohki> easy to fix, however => sed -e 's/^d-i/preseed d-i/g' preseed-lvm
<cjwatson> indeed
<ryoohki> cjwatson: well, it's too easily gotten around...
<ryoohki> cjwatson: does the order in the preseed matter?
<cjwatson> no
<cjwatson> think of it as setting a bunch of variables, which are then handled later
<ryoohki> cjwatson: i was thinking that
<ryoohki> cjwatson: so basically i can use kickstart and stick whatever pressed directives i need into the file, no problem, as long as they aren't mixed
<cjwatson> oh, well, if you mix them, order does matter, and the last in the file will win
<ryoohki> cjwatson: like setting the timezone using kickstart and preseed
<ryoohki> cjwatson: oh ok
<cjwatson> but what I mean is order doesn't matter in the sense that you can put the language setting first or last and it doesn't affect the behaviour of the installer
<cjwatson> for example
<mario_limonciell> cjwatson, yeah that appears to work more nicely than early in hardy and in gutsy gold.
<mario_limonciell> should be sane enough to do it that way in the factory
<ryoohki> do you know if nfs works at all for handing off the ks file?
<ryoohki> cjwatson: do you know if nfs works at all for handing off the ks file?
<ryoohki> how can i get a list of the questions/answers during a manual install so i can make a preseed file out of it?  redhat leaves a ks.cfg file after an install - what does ubuntu do?
#ubuntu-installer 2008-05-14
<cjwatson> ryoohki: yes, you should be able to do ks=nfs:server:/path/to/ks/file
<cjwatson> ryoohki: in principle you can use debconf-get-selections --installer after installation, but it requires a lot of tweaking and careful reference to the installation guide at present, I'm afraid; you can't use it directly
<cjwatson> at some point I would like to offer something better here, but we don't have such at the moment
<ryoohki> debconf-get-selections? can't find it
<soren> It's in debconf-utils, I believe.
<mario_limonciell> cjwatson, according to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Ubiquity/DriverUpdates there should be a "development kit with suitable documentation to allow vendors to build packages in the correct format easily".  Does this exist, or was that spec not finished?
<cjwatson> not finished :-(
<cjwatson> I think it's on the kernel agenda for UDS though ... contribution would probably be welcomed there
<mario_limonciell> oh :(.  Yeah i'll make sure to join in on that discussion.
<mario_limonciell> do you have some basic things together for how things are expected for that module to end up?  It seem like it should just be /lib/modules/$(uname -r)/updates/module.ko
<ryoohki> no matter what i do, i always come to the "qq
<ryoohki> no matter what i do, i always come to the part of the install where the installer asks to partition and create the lvm and stops and waits for my input instead of doing it automatically
#ubuntu-installer 2008-05-15
<xivulon> Can you please confirm the url of the new point release dailys vs url for intrepid daily builds?
<xivulon> is http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/ assigned to hardy dailys or is it going to change soon?
<xivulon> at the moment I have http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/hardy/daily-live within wubi, but that is not up yet
<cjwatson> xivulon: it will be http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/hardy/daily-live/current/ - /daily-live/current/ will become intrepid
<cjwatson> (I said the same thing a week or two back)
<xivulon> cjwatson, just doublechecking, since when I checked the url was still the old way. Your recommendation has already been committed
<xivulon> any idea when the url will change?
<cjwatson> none, as I said last time check that sort of thing with slangaselk
<cjwatson> slangasek
<xivulon> ok will do, thanks
<cjwatson> I think he was going to start it up RSN
 * xivulon looks up RSN
<xivulon> ah
<ganes> is there any relation between casper package & kernel
<ganes> kernel is running on liveinitramfs-tools, now i installed casper it is not working
<davmor2> xivulon: how's things?
<xivulon> hi davmor2!
<davmor2> xivulon: How's things in wubi world now?
<xivulon> all good, been on holidays a few days, missed all the gpg fun
<xivulon> most bugs have fixes committed
<davmor2> not gpg ssh key
<xivulon> I still cannot figure out the CD ISO extraction
<xivulon> but I might have a workaround
<davmor2> xivulon: cool any testing you need running let me know okay#
<xivulon> thanks, I am waiting for the new ISO url to settle, then we will start again
<xivulon> cjwatson, on the CD ISO extraction, I was thinking of only extracting squashfs instead of using our ISO mechanism
<xivulon> that should be enought to run ubiquity, correct?
<xivulon> downside is that it would be a bit of a special case and code changes might be too invasive
<xivulon> davmor2: did you ever try to run the hampus cd2iso program under tracing tools?
<xivulon> such as windbg
<davmor2> xivulon: No I never got chance I'll do it latter for you
<xivulon> that would be nice, thanks
<xivulon> well to answer my own question, casper can boot off a squashfs file only if it is in /casper/*.squashfs
<xivulon> that would require editing casper > check_dev
<xivulon> evand how do you feel about ^ ?
<xivulon> once we are at it would it be possible to fix casper-helpers > find_cow_devices (see FIXME)
<xivulon> bug #230703
<xivulon> evand can I assign it to you? the change should be simple
<xivulon> evand see also bug #230716
<xivulon> evand as mentioned in my last comment to #207137 I start doubting that the issue can be fixed at all, and #230716 seems to be the only clean alternative.
<xivulon> ps how big is the squashfs in a DVD? that might allow us to support DVDs as well
<xivulon> it might make it more difficult to support alternate ISOs later on though
<ryoohki> does anyone have a working pxe install for server?  i can't get a a vanilla install - base packages + /boot & lvm( swap / )
<ryoohki> i mean ubuntu 8.04 server amd64
<Zelut> ryoohki: I do pxe installs pretty regularly, sure.
<ryoohki> Zelut: great thanks!  no matter what i do - it always stops at the partman step
<ryoohki> Zelut: would you post a simple generic working one to a pastebin?
<Zelut> ryoohki: give me half-hour or so.. just getting lunch.
<ryoohki> Zelut: have a good lunch
<ryoohki> Zelut: thank you
<Zelut> ryoohki: ok, does this help? http://pastebin.ca/1019358
<Zelut> ryoohki: I don't know why yours would crash on partman.. that's basically what I use all the time to setup the pxe and its reliable..
<ryoohki> Zelut: it doesn't crash; it halts and waits for input - so it's not automated
<Zelut> ryoohki: well the automation stuff is a whole other story.  I thought you just needed PXE setup
<ryoohki> Zelut: this is all stuff i've already gotten past
<Zelut> ryoohki: so I suppose a more accurate request would have been for a working preseed/kickstart setup in pastebin, not a PXE setup.
<ryoohki> Zelut: i need to automate the install of ubuntu 8.04 server amd64 but it always hangs at the partman step and waits for input even if i specify with preseed to whip the disk and install /boot with LVM( swap + / )
<ryoohki> Zelut: it's pretty clear to, myself, at least, that's what a pxe install is - everywhere else but ubuntu - i think it's because noone has it working
<Zelut> pxe does not have to be automated though. pxe is a different monster from automated installation.
<Zelut> i use pxe regularly and do manual installs (and automated), but referring to pxe and assuming automation would be incorrect.
<ryoohki> Zelut: when i say "pxe install" i don't mean "pxe boot"
<Zelut> i realize that, but a pxe-initiated install can still be a manual install process.. but at this point we're just arguing semantics.
<Zelut> I don't have a working kickstart for lvm with me now but I can try to put one together later today..
<ryoohki> Zelut: afaik the whole point of these tools is to select netboot via a console/ilom and walk away - i can't imagine any other thing
<ryoohki> Zelut: i appreciate it
<ryoohki> Zelut: if you would pastebin it for me that would be good, and even better if later you would add it to you webpage( which i had already found and read)
<ryoohki> Zelut: let me pastebin what i have and is not working
<Zelut> I'll see what I can do
<ryoohki> http://pastebin.com/m31722c41
<ryoohki> http://pastebin.com/m1741965
#ubuntu-installer 2008-05-16
<ryoohki> Zelut: your demo http://zelut.org/projects/misc/ks-test.cfg is working fine( with minor changes for my location) but i need the lvm
<Zelut> ryoohki: yeah, LVM gets more complicated if you go outside the pre-built installer suggestions/options.
<ryoohki> Zelut: did you see my preseed inclusions in the pastebin? http://pastebin.com/m31722c41 & http://pastebin.com/m1741965
<ryoohki> Zelut: is @Base not a vaild choice?  is %Post not available as well?
<Zelut> I believe %post is supported but I don't recognize @base
<ryoohki> Zelut: actually they both work.  i tried "@ base" instead of "@Base" which, if i remember correctly, works on Centos
<ryoohki> Zelut: can the preseed lvm incluse not be made to work?
<ryoohki> Zelut: is noone in the world using this and therefore there is no working example?
<Zelut> ryoohki: preseed can do lvm but its *MUCH* easier to use one of the pre-built options, like the LVM options you get doing a manual install.
<Zelut> ryoohki: I have never preseeded a custom LVM setup.  I've only used the preselected options.
<ryoohki> Zelut: i only want 100mb /boot, LVM rest of the disk, swap 2 x ram, and / whatever.  this must be a very common desire - not an odd request at all
<Zelut> isn't that one of the pre-offered options in the LVM section of partman?
<ryoohki> Zelut: did you see how i was including the preseed lvm in my kickstart?  this is right out of examples pulled from the web - even from ubuntu's own example-preseed.txt
<ryoohki> Zelut: i think so
<ryoohki> select Guided - use entire disk and set up LVM
<ryoohki> preseed d-i partman-auto/init_automatically_partition       select Guided - use entire disk and set up LVM
<ryoohki> always stops at this screen no matter what
<ryoohki> and asks for my input anyway
<ryoohki> Zelut: this preseed stuff is upset easily by spaces btw - one must have the right number of spaces
<ryoohki> Zelut: our company runs an apt-proxy so our sources.lists have: http://ourcompany.com:9999/security  and http://ourcompany.com:9999/ubuntu/
<GeorgesLeYeti> hello
<GeorgesLeYeti> i'm looking to preseed mirroir
<GeorgesLeYeti> can we do that with ubiquity ?
<davmor2> xivulon: I went to the windbg page and it doesn't seem to list windbg.  Do you have a direct link for it still?
<xivulon> http://www.microsoft.com/whdc/devtools/debugging/installx86.mspx
<xivulon> I submitted a patch for casper though that would allow us to skip ISO extraction alltogether :)
<xivulon> I am waiting for evand to come back to see what he thinks of it, but it might be a good solution
<xivulon> and as a bonus also addresses DVD compatibility
<davmor2> xivulon: I downloaded that but how do I run it for debugging, on the site it says you'll need 2 machines.  windbg isn't a know command or does it apply it's debugging by default?
<xivulon> it should launch a GUI debugger, and from there you can attach to a running process or run a new process from scratch
<davmor2> right ta
<GeorgesLeYeti> i'm looking to preseed the mirror configuration, can we do that with ubiquity ?
<evand> xivulon: re 230716> that should be OK, though I don't think it's appropriate for 8.04.1
<davmor2> xivulon: The cd2iso.exe dies that minute I add it to windbg and it won't start running if I run it from windbg
<xivulon> evand, hi
<xivulon> I am not sure the cd2iso can be fixed otherwise
<xivulon> I did a bit of googling and the same issues seem to bite almost any ISO extraction tool under the sun...
<xivulon> it's likely to be a windows problem
<xivulon> the casper changes per se are not invasive I would think, and should have no impact on existing use
<evand> but it's ultimately just a new feature (DVD support), and invasive or not, 8.04.1 is for bug fixes.
<xivulon> ah no maybe I wasn't clear
<xivulon> the main purpos is to avoid the problems with CD ISO extraction
<xivulon> bug #207137
<xivulon> the idea being to skip ISO extraction alltogether and only copy squashfs
<evand> ok, I'll take another look in a bit.
<xivulon> but of course I need casper to be able to boot off a given squashfs file
<xivulon> the fact that the same fix can also address the DVD issue is a side benefit
<xivulon> which doesn't hurt I suppose
<xivulon> thx
<xivulon> hmmm just occurred to me...
<xivulon> ubiquity does not actually need any file other than the squashfs, correct?
<xivulon> If so the patch should be enough
<ryoohki> Zelut: have you gotten the LVM automated install working yet?
<ryoohki> is there a way to select a minimal install? "@ base" goes ahead and installs x and open office on our servers.
<HopsNBarley> my automated install works great on an ATA drive.  my mobo also has sata, so i put a sata drive in, removed the ata.  Now the partitioner is failing.  however, i can cat /proc/partitions, read the dmesg and see a drive.   any ideas?
<ryoohki> HopsNBarley: what are you using to partion the drive, kickstart or preseed?  also, drive order matters.  are you using sda for the sata drive?
<ryoohki> Zelut: are you around today?
<HopsNBarley> hi ryoohki - preseed.  is this the problem in my preseed: d-i partman-auto/disk string /dev/hda
<HopsNBarley> ??
<HopsNBarley> gotta be - let me rerun it....
<ryoohki> HopsNBarley: sata is sda
#ubuntu-installer 2008-05-17
<CIA-1> ubiquity: evand * r2680 ubiquity/ (4 files in 3 dirs): Remember hostname between runs of ubiquity (LP: #40590).
<Teapot> Hello, I would like to ask a question about the Wubi installer if that is applicable for this channel. I was wondering if the Ubuntu CD can use the Windows auto-play system to run the Wubi installer when the Ubuntu CD is put in the CD drive as I believe this would be excellent usability-wise and I intend to distribute it in this form.
<evand> Teapot: umenu is already autorun on the Ubuntu CDs.
<Teapot> Umenu?
<Teapot> Sorry for my ignorance, but may I enquire as to what that is?
<evand> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron/Beta?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=umenu.png
<evand> It's a little application that either installs a boot helper for the desktop CD, runs wubi, or launches a web browser pointed at ubuntu.com
<evand> ok then
<Teapot> evand: Sorry, my laptop ran out of battery power. Thanks very much for your help.
<evand> you're welcome
<CIA-1> lilo-installer: cjwatson * r427 ubuntu/debian/ (63 files in 2 dirs): merge from Debian 1.28
<CIA-1> lilo-installer: cjwatson * r428 ubuntu/debian/po/ (am.po ka.po mr.po): new Ubuntu branding
<CIA-1> lilo-installer: cjwatson * r429 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.28ubuntu1
<CIA-1> netcfg: cjwatson * r624 ubuntu/ (72 files in 3 dirs): merge from Debian 1.44
<CIA-1> netcfg: cjwatson * r625 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.44ubuntu1
<CIA-1> partman-basicmethods: cjwatson * r718 ubuntu/debian/ (po/mr.po changelog po/fi.po po/pa.po po/pt.po po/sk.po): merge from Debian 39
<CIA-1> partman-basicmethods: cjwatson * r719 ubuntu/debian/ (changelog control): Set Vcs-Bzr for Ubuntu.
<CIA-1> partman-basicmethods: cjwatson * r720 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 39ubuntu1
#ubuntu-installer 2008-05-18
<CIA-1> partman-partitioning: cjwatson * r673 ubuntu/ (69 files in 7 dirs): merge from Debian 59
<CIA-1> partman-partitioning: cjwatson * r674 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 59ubuntu1
<CIA-1> partman-xfs: cjwatson * r757 ubuntu/ (71 files in 9 dirs): merge from Debian 41
<CIA-1> partman-xfs: cjwatson * r758 ubuntu/debian/ (changelog control): Set Vcs-Bzr for Ubuntu.
<CIA-1> partman-xfs: cjwatson * r759 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 41ubuntu1
#ubuntu-installer 2009-05-11
<Sebboh> Hi.  I'm using the alt-cd 9.04.  When I use the f4 menu option to select "install a command line system", xwindows is still installed.  Expert was selected, and in the tasksel section I only checked 'OpenSSH server', not 'Ubuntu Desktop'.
<Sebboh> I did not activate the 'log debconf file' mention option in the installer (actually I've tried with and without that option.)
<Sebboh> I don't see the kernel parameters command line change in the bootloader when I select "install command-line system".  Is there some keyword that is supposed to be added to the command line?
<Sebboh> What I have now is Boot Options: file=/cdrom/preseed/ubuntu.seed initrd=/install/initrd.gz quiet --
<Sebboh> I notice that the F6 menu allows me to place an X on different options, but the F4 menu doesn't.
<Sebboh> btw selecting 'play minesweeper' from the aptitude menu results in aptitude quitting and crap proceeding to install.
<Sebboh> ... no matter what I do, gimp, open office, evolution, and a bunch of crap I don't want are always installed.
<Sebboh> I have booted with debconf level set to low, and preseed/interactive=true.  I've selected "install command-line system", anyway, but it's obvious that this option does nothing.
<Sebboh> oh, I'm wrong.  I saw those names fly by in the log, but, the applications aren't installed--only the documentation is installed.  Because language-support-translations-en depends on it..
<CIA-4> oem-config: cjwatson * r664 trunk/ (d-i/manifest debian/changelog):
<CIA-4> oem-config: Automatic update of included source packages: console-setup 1.34ubuntu1,
<CIA-4> oem-config: localechooser 2.11ubuntu1, netcfg 1.48ubuntu1.
<CIA-4> oem-config: cjwatson * r665 trunk/ (60 files in 3 dirs):
<CIA-4> oem-config: Update for new message context system in GTK+ 2.15.1, and update
<CIA-4> oem-config: imported translations from gtk+2.0 2.16.1-0ubuntu3.
<CIA-4> ubiquity: cjwatson * r3257 ubiquity/debian/ (13 files in 2 dirs): Update imported translations from gtk+2.0 2.16.1-0ubuntu3.
<CIA-4> oem-config: cjwatson * r666 trunk/ (16 files in 9 dirs): bump to 1.55
<CIA-4> oem-config: cjwatson * r667 trunk/ (48 files in 3 dirs): Adjust for changes in console-setup 1.34ubuntu1.
<CIA-4> ubiquity: cjwatson * r3258 ubiquity/ (d-i/manifest debian/changelog):
<CIA-4> ubiquity: Automatic update of included source packages: apt-setup 1:0.40ubuntu1,
<CIA-4> ubiquity: base-installer 1.99ubuntu1, choose-mirror 2.28ubuntu2, console-setup
<CIA-4> ubiquity: 1.34ubuntu1, debian-installer-utils 1.67ubuntu1, grub-installer
<CIA-4> ubiquity: 1.37ubuntu1, localechooser 2.11ubuntu1, partman-auto 85ubuntu1,
<CIA-4> ubiquity: partman-newworld 21, partman-target 59ubuntu1.
<CIA-4> ubiquity: cjwatson * r3259 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/components/console_setup.py): Adjust for changes in console-setup 1.34ubuntu1.
<CIA-4> oem-config: cjwatson * r668 trunk/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.55.0
<CIA-4> ubiquity: cjwatson * r3260 ubiquity/debian/control: add Replaces for icon file move
<cjwatson> evand: ^- note r3260, this sort of thing is needed any time you move files between packages
<cjwatson> evand: anything else needed for 1.13.0 that you know of? do you want to do the upload or shall I?
<cjwatson> I haven't tested any of this but it's only karmic ;-)
<evand> ah, apologies for that.
<davmor2> cjwatson: what you trying to say that it might be a bit broken ;)
<cjwatson> aye
<davmor2> :D LOL
<davmor2> I hadn't noticed honest :P
<cjwatson> hasn't been uploaded yet ...
<davmor2> cjwatson: I meant karmic :)
<cjwatson> oh, well, yeah
<davmor2> Mind you to be fair it's only been because of package dependancies only being half uploaded so nothing major so far :)  Although I will be testing cd's soon
<xivulon> evand, davmor2, r134, if there are no complaints I would like to have that replace the stand-alone download
<davmor2> xivulon: I'll have a look at it after
<xivulon> thx
<evand> xivulon: I would be more comfortable with that if you opened it up to wider testing, perhaps via ubuntu-qa or the forums, first.
<xivulon> by the way the post release issues were mostly due to localization, it would be nice in the future to have full testing for a localized copy (we had similar problems with 8.04)
<xivulon> evand will do
<evand> much appreciated
<evand> xivulon: I suggest talking to the QA team to have the Wubi test case expanded to cover i18n
<xivulon> evand could you prepare a build for 134? (maybe addressing 373162 on the way)
<xivulon> evand copy that
<cjwatson> evand: so you didn't answer my question about 1.13.0 - should I just go ahead and upload it?
<davmor2> xivulon: that would be me too however I'm doing nothing to testcase till we've talked about them at uds
<evand> oh, I missed that.  Sorry.  No, by all means go ahead.
<evand> xivulon: I'm going to hold off on getting a signed copy until we have the final version that we want to put on ubuntu.com.
<evand> so I'll address 373162 as part of that.
<davmor2> xivulon: the other big issue being wubi gets mostly tested by me as I'm the one with the various copies of Windows.  I only really read english so locals other than english are a bit of a bind
<xivulon> davmor2, your help was most useful, admittedly I could have done more testing on localized versions myself, but it gets tricky when you need to cover things like volume names with accents...
<evand> xivulon, davmor2: http://people.ubuntu.com/~evand/wubi/karmic/wubi-r134.exe
<xivulon> evand thanks
<davmor2> thanks evand
<CIA-4> ubiquity: cjwatson * r3261 ubiquity/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.13.0
<davmor2> I'll hit it after I still got some things to be doing
<xivulon> evand I posted on #ubuntu-testing and #ubuntu-quality and will now add a forum thread
<evand> thanks
<xivulon> evand could you please copy the build to jaunty? otherwise people will be confused
<evand> done
<xivulon> evand: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1155817
<kirkland> cjwatson: evand: hey, strange question for ya :-)
<kirkland> i'm about to blow away and reinstall the old ubuntu instance i have running
<kirkland> although it's been constantly upgraded all the way to jaunty, i'm curious about the date I actually first installed it (sometime pre-dapper)
<kirkland> any suggestion of a file whose timestamp i might be able to check to determine this?
<cjwatson> /var/log/installer/syslog should say
<kirkland> cjwatson: cool, thanks :-)
#ubuntu-installer 2009-05-12
<CIA-4> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1097 ubuntu/ (5 files in 2 dirs): Move mainline architectures to 2.6.30-5 kernels.
<CIA-4> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1098 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 20081029ubuntu37
<CIA-4> base-installer: cjwatson * r369 ubuntu/ (debian/changelog debian/control library.sh): Use block-attr from di-utils 1.68.
<CIA-4> partman-crypto: cjwatson * r679 ubuntu/ (debian/changelog debian/control finish.d/crypto_config): Use block-attr from di-utils 1.68.
<CIA-4> partman-target: cjwatson * r762 ubuntu/ (4 files in 3 dirs): Use block-attr from di-utils 1.68.
<CIA-4> partman-target: cjwatson * r763 ubuntu/ (debian/changelog finish.d/create_fstab_header): Recommend blkid rather than vol_id in /etc/fstab.
<CIA-4> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1099 ubuntu/ (build/pkg-lists/base debian/changelog): Add util-linux-udeb to base, for blkid.
<CIA-4> debian-installer-utils: cjwatson * r675 ubuntu/ (14 files in 3 dirs): merge from Debian 1.68
<CIA-4> debian-installer-utils: cjwatson * r676 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.68ubuntu1
<xivulon> I was investigating the use of unionfs for wubi/colinux 9.10 and stumbled upon this article: http://lizards.opensuse.org/2009/04/28/whats-behind-lzma-compressed-livecds/
<xivulon> source: http://git.opensuse.org/?p=people/coolo/clicfs.git
<superm1> xivulon, keep in mind aufs (unionfs's derivative) is being discussed at uds to be axed
<superm1> you'll want to probably sit in that discussion to see what happens of it
<xivulon> is this in favor of unionmount?
<superm1> i've not heard what the alternative to be proposed was
<superm1> but I think they are discussing axing aufs because upstream has denied it going into the kernel so many times
<cjwatson> xivulon: we investigated some of that kind of thing around 9.04 release time; the rather critical problem with that approach is that lzma kills rsyncability
<cjwatson> but I haven't specifically looked at clicfs, and will do
<cjwatson> axing aufs isn't in favour of *anything* yet, we literally don't know what to do
<cjwatson> all the options suck, AFAICT
<cjwatson> unionfs-fuse is potentially interesting
<xivulon> mini_fo might also be interesting
<xivulon> but looks unmaintained
<cjwatson> mm, don't want yet another badly-maintained union filesystem :)
<xivulon> just googled the topic :) mini_fo is used in openwrt, so it should be used quite widely
<superm1> openwrt doesn't rev to current kernels often though
<superm1> i'm still running a "current" 2.4 series kernel on one of my AP's
<cjwatson> yeah, git repository last updated in June 2006, I think it's extremely unlikely that'll build let alone work
<cjwatson> (mini_fo)
<xivulon> the source might give some ideas though, apparently has less features/craft (only 2 layers, 1 ro, 1rw...)
<xivulon> anyway have subscribed (thanks superm1 had missed that from the title), will be an interesting discussion
<cjwatson> much more interested in working solutions than in ideas :-) I totally don't want to get into writing kernel union filesystems, ever
<xivulon> I was also curious about device-mapper   snapshots, never tried that, what are the pros/cons?
<cjwatson> the source device has to be the same filesystem as the filesystem you want to expose, so basically would need to be ext3; in order to compress that you need either gzip (too big) or the lzma patches (not in kernel yet and totally break rsyncability)
<cjwatson> the cons are enough for me to veto it; I don't think it's usable for us
<cjwatson> (unfortunately)
<xivulon> I'd guess clicfs could be made a bit modular in terms of compression
<cjwatson> well, it could, but it wouldn't help
<cjwatson> the choices, at that level, are gzip compression or lzma compression
<cjwatson> gzip compression won't fit, and lzma compression won't rsync
<xivulon> I see thanks for the clarification
<cjwatson> (we had high hopes for this and did experiments, only to be disappointed)
<superm1> rsync can't be outfitted to support lzma compression too?
<xivulon> is the uds schedule automatic based on presence or do I need to poke someone?
<cjwatson> superm1: other way round
<cjwatson> superm1: basically, lzma gets its high compression ratios because it shuffles things about a lot, which more or less inevitably reduces rsyncability
<superm1> ah i see
<cjwatson> you'd have to reduce its block size a lot in order to make it rsyncable, and at that point why bother using lzma ...
<xivulon> so it cannot really be fixed
<cjwatson> not in lzma, as far as I know, no
<cjwatson> well, that's interesting
<cjwatson> unionfs-fuse manages to mount, but then when casper does 'mount -o move /filesystem.squashfs /root/rofs', most of /root disappears except for /root/rofs
<davmor2> xivulon: I've added a comment to bug 375476 can you just check if my thinking is correct please
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 375476 in wubi "Wubi-9.04-rev134.exe on winxp sp3 not show menu-user-disk-passwd & not work reboot now" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/375476
<xivulon> davmor2: commented in the bug and closed it
<xivulon> any issue with r134?
<davmor2> not had chance unfortunately hopefully latter or tomorrow morning first thing.
<xivulon> cjwatson, robbiew mentioned that the swapfile session was scraped becase already agreed upon, could you quickly remind me what was decided re swapfile?
<robbiew> xivulon: I believe the whiteboard section of the blueprint has a summary
<robbiew> xivulon: whoops, nevermind.  Must have just been an email thread that I was recalling
<robbiew> xivulon: kirkland should also be able to provide some background
<xivulon> I am mostly interested in implications for hibernation and preseeding (given that wubi obviously uses a swap file)
<cjwatson> preseeding obviously needs to work but I don't think it needs a *third* UDS session to decide on it - any implementation must arrange for partman-auto recipes to have an appropriate syntax
<cjwatson> if that needs to be discussed, Debconf is a better forum than UDS, and I've committed to bringing this up with the other d-i developers there if I haven't already got something working before then
<cjwatson> with regard to hibernation, Documentation/power/swsusp-and-swap-files.txt says it works at the kernel level but I would be entirely unsurprised to find out that there were bugs (kernel or initramfs or something else). The initial work required, though, is in adding swap files as a *non-default* option and there's no need to block that on hibernation support being known to work
<cjwatson> indeed, it will be easier to have a meaningful discussion about hibernation once we have installer support for this stuff so that it's easy for people to try it out
<cjwatson> I just don't want to spend valuable UDS time going over old ground
<cjwatson> when the thing that's blocking swapfile support in the installer is simply lack of time to implement, not lack of time to design
<cjwatson> I don't imagine anything would need to change in wubi for the moment; it may be that we can simplify partman-auto-loop later on based on core work
<cjwatson> but wubi is not the primary target for the time being, I just want to add the core facility
<xivulon> cjwatson thx
<cjwatson> oh, I see why unionfs-fuse was behaving oddly for me
<cjwatson> the mount -o move rips its read-only filesystem out from under it, and it doesn't have its own namespace
<cjwatson> I'll try mount -o bind, and there might also be some trickery that's possible with namespace cloning
<CIA-4> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1100 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 20081029ubuntu38
<kirkland> robbiew: hiya, what am I providing background on?
<robbiew> kirkland: swapfile UDS session...I think cjwatson handled it
<CIA-4> base-installer: cjwatson * r370 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.99ubuntu2
<kirkland> robbiew: gotcha;  cjwatson: thanks ;-)
<CIA-4> partman-crypto: cjwatson * r680 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 36ubuntu6
<xivulon>  cjwatson in man unionfs-fuse: "Presently it is not possible to create a union for /"
<xivulon> not sure what it refers to though, canno find a bugtracker
<cjwatson> yeah, I saw that
<cjwatson> I'm making a working assumption that it's not referring to the initramfs case; but if it is, I think I have some ideas
<cjwatson> it may just mean that you can't do it directly
<CIA-4> partman-target: cjwatson * r764 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 59ubuntu2
<xivulon> there is also the issue with sendsigs an fuse, which we handled already
<cjwatson> right, it would be prudent to guard unionfs-fuse from being killed by sendsigs
<cjwatson> least of the problems though :-)
<xivulon> cjwatson: http://groups.google.com/group/unionfs-fuse/browse_thread/thread/1d4cf2a090a60de2
<xivulon> also contains an live-cd example
<cjwatson> spoiling my fun
<xivulon> http://podgorny.cz/~bernd/hg/hgwebdir.cgi/radek-trunk-bernd-merge/rev/2f608ea6557e
<xivulon> it would be nice if the cow dir was a (resizable) cow file
<cjwatson> I'm not sure that chroot option is needed
<cjwatson> as long as unionfs-fuse's original filesystem namespace remains available (which it will, it's the initramfs), then it should be able to just continue operating in it
#ubuntu-installer 2009-05-13
<davmor2> cjwatson: I thought the default FS for karmic was going to be ext4 not 3?
<cjwatson> davmor2: I believe we said something along the lines of "we may consider ext4 as the default filesystem after jaunty"
<cjwatson> pretty sure nobody ever committed to it
<davmor2> cjwatson: Ah okay :)
<cjwatson> ext4 was a bit rockier than expected in jaunty, what with all the filesystem semantics debates
<cjwatson> so I'm not sure I want to take a unilateral decision about giving it a free pass as the default :)
<evand> surely we should just go straight to btrfs :)
<davmor2> evand: hell yes we can be the kernel lab rats.  Oh wait we are Ubuntu/Canonical and don't help the kernel right ;)
<evand> heh
<cjwatson> hmm, that's a point, we have btrfs in the kernel now
<cjwatson> should definitely add installer support for it
<cjwatson>           Btrfs is highly experimental, and THE DISK FORMAT IS NOT YET
<cjwatson>           FINALIZED.
<cjwatson> ... or maybe not
<davmor2> cjwatson:  :D
<davmor2> kernel lab rats like I say :)
<evand> We could always do what Redhat did and enable it only when ICANTBELIEVEITSNOTBTR is in /proc/cmdline
<davmor2> Lol  :D
<DogWater> cjwatson: are there any plans for a new spin of the 9.04 netboot install? so far i've noticed several issues with it ranging from partition problems to it locking up, etc.
<cjwatson> err, that would depend on whether anyone knows how to fix those problems
<cjwatson> we respin the netboot installer for kernel ABI changes, not much else
<cjwatson> lockups sound like kernel bugs to me
<cjwatson> other than that ... too vague, sorry
<DogWater> Well, its still randomly saying that the partition table/filesystem is locked on brand new never used hard drives, stuff like that
<cjwatson> bug number?
<cjwatson> FWIW just asking for a respin is totally the wrong way round
<DogWater> Actually I was just trying to determine if there was a scheduled release for a newer version i could try, is all. I wasn't intending on offending you or anyone else.
<cjwatson> you didn't offend me, just saying that it's usually more productive to get the bugs fixed first :-)
<DogWater> Is there a list of the new options for preseeding listed somewhere?
<cjwatson> there is no *scheduled* release, but sometimes releases happen
<DogWater> such as use_weak_password ?
<cjwatson> there's no change summary for preseeding, perhaps unfortunately
<DogWater> ack
<cjwatson> I'm happy to look at incorrect locking claims given a bug report with the usual logs attached
<DogWater> Well, my point is, I dont understand how a partition/filesystem could possibly be locked if the OS isn't running
<DogWater> nothing is using the partition/filesystem until partman (or whatever mechanism you guys use) tries to partition it, so its kind of like chicken -> meet egg
<cjwatson> I need a bug report
<cjwatson> I can't make any even educated guesses without the logs
<DogWater> okay, didn't you tell me once there was a way to find out what option the installer stopped on in preseed? Its asking me to confirm a weak password and rather than outright ask you how to do it automatically i'd much rather see if you could tell me how to answer that question in the future
<cjwatson> I believe it's documented in the installer guide
<DogWater> oh, well thats easier.
<DogWater> thats what i meant by 'are preseed changes documented, etc'
<DogWater> it didn't do that on 8 or 7 so I assumed it was new in 9
<cjwatson> the changes aren't, but the documentation should cover what you need to do with the current state
<cjwatson> hmm, but apparently doesn't. blah
<cjwatson> DEBCONF_DEBUG=developer as a boot parameter will get you full debconf logs
<cjwatson> FWIW 8.04 and 8.10 are just as different as 8.10 and 9.04 - the 9 is just a year not a series
<DogWater> just as a general suggestion it would be cool if you guys could maybe have a page somewhere that lists new options/changes to kickstart/preseed. It would be cleaner if i could tell it to ignore weak passwords in kickstart but i'm not sure how i'd do that (without using the preseed/user-config, etc option
<DogWater> maybe a little -ignore-weak flag on the password directive, or something in KS
<cjwatson> I'd like to but it needs to be done in Debian
<cjwatson> no point just listing the ones that change in Ubuntu
<DogWater> well, debian doesn't have KS so its even more important that the KS docs are updated, no?
<cjwatson> docs? kickstart doesn't have this *facility* (except using the general preseed command)
<DogWater> okay, thats cool that is what i was suggesting, maybe trying to keep KS updated to match new stuff in preseed, etc
<CIA-4> installation-guide: cjwatson * r459 ubuntu/ (debian/changelog en/appendix/preseed.xml): Document how to override the weak password check.
<cjwatson> I'm reluctant to add options to kickstart because it could easily conflict with later changes in Red Hat
<cjwatson> Kickstart's syntax is not owned by us
<cjwatson> so we're constrained
<DogWater> right, I see.
<cjwatson> I reckoned we were OK with the new preseed command, but I don't want to stretch it too far
<DogWater> is there a URL to that thing you just updated? :D
<cjwatson> yeah, I'm just getting it for you
<DogWater> thanks sir
<cjwatson> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-core-dev/installation-guide/ubuntu/revision/459
<DogWater> With the rate of development I'm surprised a bit that more people aren't using Ubuntu in our datacenter.
<DogWater> People love their CentOS I guess...
<soren> DogWater: IME, they don't actually. They're just stuck on it for some reason.
<DogWater> Its probably that whole "we used redhat until it cost money (rh9) then we scrambled to find something, and CentOS pretty much worked for us" thing
<DogWater> What really surprises me is how many people put fedora on servers
<DogWater> thats nuts to me
<DogWater> People sometimes request Fedora 3 or The old Redhat 9 on machines and we just have to put our foot down somewhere. that is just irresponsible.
<evand> cjwatson: Do you think (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MergeOEMConfig) is worth scheduling for this UDS?  I think this was discussed earlier this month but I was offline for most of the context.  I'm not sure if either of us will have the time to take it on, but perhaps someone else would be interested.
<evand> ah: "(07:52:08 PM) shtylman: evand: cjwatson_: ive started moving things around and trying to merge oem-config and ubiquity :)... man... I think I need a shield and broadsword to fight this beast..."
<shtylman> evand1: yea..I have been working on some major re-org stuff, but nothing yet finished or buildable
<geiseri> hi, im having problems with a custom package repo on my CD, when i try to run the debootstrap step i get the error: "Invalid Release file: no entry for custom/binary-i386/Packages" but the entry is there in my release file as well as the file is actually there.
<geiseri> is there some part i am missing with respects to my release file for multiple components?
#ubuntu-installer 2009-05-14
<voxadam> Why doesn't Ubuntu install on LVM by default? I know it
<voxadam> I know it's possible to install on LVM using the alternate installer....
<voxadam> It just seems to me that LVM allows for /so/ much more flexibility.
<CIA-4> grub-installer: cjwatson * r780 ubuntu/ (debian/changelog grub-installer):
<CIA-4> grub-installer: If sfdisk fails to set the first primary partition we try as active, try
<CIA-4> grub-installer: the other primary partitions rather than failing. Don't fail even if
<CIA-4> grub-installer: none of them can be set as active, since the BIOS may not mind anyway
<CIA-4> grub-installer: (LP: #285716).
<cjwatson> evand1: should https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/oem-tracking-id be marked as Implemented now?
<xivuon> davmor2 did you test 134?
<xivuon> evand, would it be ok to pull in new translations at this stage? (see for instance 376005)
<xivuon> by the way I got user confirmations for all fixed bugs
<davmor2> running it in about 20 minutes or so
<davmor2> xivuon: You dropped an L  :)
<davmor2> xivuon: 134 I tried using a username that read T&$ter it told me not to use caps then to only use standard letters and now it's currently installing on my fat32 xp install :)
<davmor2> I'll let you know if it succeeds
<davmor2> xivuon: Right I've just come back to it and it still hasn't formatted swap space on the Linux side of things :( I'll try and get some log files off it.
#ubuntu-installer 2009-05-15
<FireRabbit> What code in Ubiquity causes it to auto-advance if all questions for a page are answered?
<FireRabbit> I'm having trouble understanding the structure
<StevenK> FireRabbit: It's called preseeding
<FireRabbit> StevenK: Yes I know, I'm wondering what actually causes the UI to advance
<superm1> FireRabbit, see ubiquity/ubiquity/debconffilter.py.  search for the reference to UBIQUITY_AUTOMATIC
<superm1> and similar references in gtk_ui.py
<superm1> in gtk_ui, the dbfilter gets started at the beginning of a page.  if all of the questions get answered by debconffilter, the page gets advanced
<superm1> (more or less)
<xivulon> hi davmor2
<davmor2> hello
<xivulon> missed part of the conversation yesterday, but followed up on the logs
<davmor2> xivulon: didn't have time to get the logs last night in the end so I'm about to get them now
<xivulon> so 'missing L', I think I didn't get that
<xivulon> was the error about formatting the swap file?
<davmor2> there is xivuon and xivulon :)  one missing L
<xivulon> ah :)
<xivulon> as for the swap that seems to be an old issue, due to fragmentation
<xivulon> I believe that only happens on vfat these days
<xivulon> try to defragment c:\ubuntu\disks\swap.disk with jkdefrag or similar before rebooting
<davmor2> xivulon: will do
<cjwatson> FireRabbit: it may be easier to think of it the other way round - the way it works is that the page is advanced *unless* an unanswered debconf question causes it to stop and wait for input
<evand1> shtylman: Just a heads up, I imagine you'll want to subscribe to and mark yourself as participation essential for https://blueprints.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/kubuntu-karmic-ubiquity
<shtylman> evand1: thanks...will do :)
<superm1> evand1, it looks like https://blueprints.edge.launchpad.net/sprints/uds-karmic?searchtext=ubiquity is a bit light as compared to last couple UDS'. are you having less ubiquity sessions, or just haven't registered more specs yet?
<evand1> less sessions.  Desktop experience has been looking at ubiquity and I'm fearful that they'll give us more than enough to do in 9.10
<evand1> but if you have something you want to cover / discuss, please feel free to register it and propose it
<cr3> does the preseed support: d-i apt-setup/proposed boolean true
<cjwatson> yes
<FireRabbit> superm1: cjwatson: I'll take a look when I get back into the office in about 45 mins. Basically I'm trying to figure out exactly what I need to preseed for each page. Other than timezone, I don't want any other pages to be displayed. I've managed to hide language and keyboard, but not the partition manager so far.
<FireRabbit> also, the language select comes back if ubiquity is canceled and then run a second time
<cr3> what is the "mirror/suite"? if this is where I should specify the series, ie "karmic", how does this work if it's commented out by default?
<cjwatson> cr3: you shouldn't set mirror/suite at all; just use the installer matching the release you want to install
<cjwatson> it's only there to simplify code delta from Debian
<cr3> cjwatson: excellent, thanks
<cjwatson> FireRabbit: the installation guide is probably the best reference - you need to preseed partman-auto/method and partman-auto/disk at minimum but there are a few others
<cjwatson> FireRabbit: https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/installation-guide/i386/preseed-contents.html#preseed-partman
<superm1> cjwatson, is that  "X configuration" still valid?  I thought the postinst for xserver-xorg didn't allow for most of those options in more current releases
<cjwatson> superm1: yeah, it's entirely possible some of it is obsolete, I haven't rechecked it in a while
<FireRabbit> cjwatson: okay thanks
<FireRabbit> also I was wondering, what prevents the livecd 'ubuntu' user from being copied to the installed system if the entire fs is copied over?
<cjwatson> FireRabbit: we copy the read-only squashfs rather than the running live session - the 'ubuntu' user is added only at boot time, so isn't in the squashfs
<FireRabbit> ahh ok
<FireRabbit> I saw the casper code for that but didnt put the pieces together, thanks
<FireRabbit> cjwatson: do you know why the language page comes up the second time ubiquity is run? is that a bug?
<cjwatson> FireRabbit: it's very difficult to come up with a consistent set of semantics for what should happen when you rerun ubiquity in automated mode
<cjwatson> FireRabbit: I more or less reckon that behaviour on the second run is not very well-defined
<FireRabbit> okay fair enough
<cjwatson> (or even in non-automated mode, come to that ...)
<cjwatson> there's a conflict between "this question is already answered, just use the answer" and "well, hey, the user ran ubiquity a second time, maybe there was a reason for that"
<cjwatson> that's pretty much why automated mode exists, as an override to say "use all existing answers"
<FireRabbit> ok, in the case of what im doing it wont be possible to cancel ubiqutiy / re-run it.. i was just wondering because it was confusing while trying to test preseed options
<cjwatson> FireRabbit: when you rerun, are you using the --automatic option?
<FireRabbit> cjwatson: yes
<cjwatson> ok, just checking
<cjwatson> yes, I think it would involve less fighting to boot afresh each time, sorry
<FireRabbit> okay that's good to know, thanks
<cjwatson> that said, please do file a bug report about the fact that the language screen shows up again the second time
<FireRabbit> okay
<cjwatson> it's probably due to the slightly odd way localechooser's innards work, and I'm not promising we can fix it easily, but it is a bug that it shows up like that in automatic mode
<FireRabbit> it'll be good to have the behavor documented in launchpad at least, might save someone else some head banging :)
<cjwatson> for those who read through all 700 bugs? :-)
<FireRabbit> okay good point :)
<FireRabbit> so i set 'd-i passwd/make-user boolean false' but its still showing the account setup page, do i need to specify blank values for all the other fields too?
<shtylman> evand1: https://code.launchpad.net/~shtylman/ubiquity/reorg <-- initial file reorganization, no install updates or source fixes...
<cjwatson> FireRabbit: it'll only allow passwd/make-user to be set to false if passwd/root-login is set to true; the installer doesn't like to create a system with no valid logins
<cjwatson> shtylman: I'd really rather that all that stuff weren't moved under ubuntu-installer/
<shtylman> cjwatson: where would you recommend it to go? higher level directory?
<cjwatson> isn't the point of merging to try to get everything into common code?
<cjwatson> I don't think it should involve everything moving down a directory level ...
<shtylman> lib/ubuntu-installer is really the common codebase
<shtylman> I havn't thought too much about merging the base wizard files
<cjwatson> I would prefer the current ubiquity directory structure to be largely preserved
<cjwatson> possibly with the top ubiquity directory renamed to lib
<cjwatson> and then oem-config's files to be interspersed
<shtylman> I see... the reason I did the ubuntu-installer move is because everything else seemed to be related to d-i
<shtylman> but that could be my lack of understanding
<cjwatson> not really
<cjwatson> but in any case I'd rather not artificially separate things like that
<shtylman> oh and the oem-config dir under ubuntu-installer shouldn't be there
<cjwatson> everything directly related to d-i is already reasonably well demarcated
<shtylman> k
<shtylman> some of the directories I havn't cleaned up yet after moving things around..
<cjwatson> sorry, I know it's annoying, but I'd really prefer you started again without all this heavy directory reorganisation - just because it's going to make history very confusing
<shtylman> so you would prefer the doc, desktop, lib, and share directories to be one level higher?
<cjwatson> I'd prefer the existing directory structure
<shtylman> cjwatson: oh..thats not a problem...I will do that
<shtylman> cjwatson: yea...that would be like before...excpet I think I would move pixmaps/gui into shared
<shtylman> *share
<cjwatson> I'm curious - why?
<shtylman> (my thinking was it better represents where they lie on disk) ?
<shtylman> buy maybe not..
<shtylman> *but
<cjwatson> I know that's how the target filesystem is laid out, but usually it's better for the source tree to reflect development
<shtylman> k
<cjwatson> it'd be pretty unusual to edit pixmaps and gui at the same time
<shtylman> true
<cjwatson> they're really just both in /usr/share due to the demands of the FHS - which are fine for a user filesystem, but ...
<cjwatson> by the way, when you're moving files around, you *have* to use 'bzr mv' - don't remove and add files when moving them
<cjwatson> if you remove/add, you sever history
<cjwatson> bzr log won't know how to track across that
<shtylman> also...would lib/ubuntu-installer lib/ubiquity lib/oem-config be a good way to separate the codebases? I was thinking that the ubuntu-installer would be a new package with common code for both oem and ubiquity...?
<shtylman> cjwatson: noted
<cjwatson> most of the lib/*.py code is already pretty common to both, or could be made to be common without too much effort
<cjwatson> some of lib/*.py should really be lib/frontend/gtk_ui/blah or something like that
<shtylman> right
<cjwatson> I don't want the name ubuntu-installer to exist at all - it's too confusing because people already sometimes refer to the Ubuntu branch of debian-installer like that (although I don't)
<cjwatson> ubiquity-common would be a good package name for the common code, I think
<shtylman> that gui separation I know about.. but you would prefer that the common code just be under /lib ? and let the install files place it correcrly?
<cjwatson> yes, I would, and the install files can continue to place it just where they do now
<shtylman> ubiquity-common ... noted...
<cjwatson> the components/frontend code are a bit harder
<shtylman> would it not make sense to have a /usr/lib/ubiquity-common directory where the common code goes...instead of placing it in /usr/lib/ubiquity and /usr/lib/oem-config depending on which packge is installed?
<cjwatson> it makes the python package names nasty
<shtylman> I guess thats a tradeoff between adding another package or not...
<shtylman> I see
<cjwatson> although it doesn't reflect the history, I think nowadays we could regard oem-config as a sort of custom implementation using ubiquity code
<cjwatson> so the python package names could be ubiquity.debconffilter, ubiquity.frontend.gtk_ui, oem_config.frontend.gtk_ui
<shtylman> could they both be built on the same wizard base?
<cjwatson> ubiquity has a much more distinctive identity anyway
<cjwatson> and then the whole thing could just go under /usr/lib/ubiquity/
<cjwatson> so we have /usr/lib/ubiquity/ubiquity/debconffilter.py, /usr/lib/ubiquity/ubiquity/frontend/gtk_ui.py, /usr/lib/ubiquity/oem_config/frontend/gtk_ui.py
<cjwatson> and then gradually merge common code from there
<shtylman> ahh I see...are you saying to get rid of oem-config package alltogether? and have oem mode be a special runcase?
<cjwatson> we'll still need the oem-config binary packages, I expect, although they can be built from the ubiquity source package
<cjwatson> having separate binary packages isn't really a maintenance burden - it's having to merge changes across different source packages that's a pain
<shtylman> k...also...do we need the cut and paste stuff stuff?
<shtylman> that seems very very jegacy
<shtylman> and is the only thing typing ubiquity to a specific architecture when binary packages are made
<shtylman> *legacy
<cjwatson> and yes, it would probably eventually be possible to merge the basefrontend implementations, although not yet
<shtylman> k
<cjwatson> src/cut-and-paste/e-map/ is still used in the UBIQUITY_OLD_TZMAP case, although we can probably kill that off in karmic
<cjwatson> it shouldn't be killed at the same time as the oem-config merge though - one thing at a time
<shtylman> well...imma make another run at the re-org here soon with my new found knowledge :)
<cjwatson> src/cut-and-paste/gdm-signal/ can't easily die yet
<shtylman> k
<cjwatson> (that was new in jaunty and is what lets us reboot cleanly on GNOME)
<shtylman> I see
<cjwatson> it's a workaround for problems elsewhere
<cjwatson> the files in oem-config/desktop/ can be moved into ubiquity/desktop/, with some care to merge the Makefile.am files properly
<cjwatson> oem-config/debian-installer-startup.d could just be moved to ubiquity's top level
<cjwatson> the files in doc don't clash and can just be moved into ubiquity's doc directory
<cjwatson> apport can be merged likewise
<shtylman> main-menu.d moved
<cjwatson> compat is mostly easy but apt-install is tricky; there are two genuinely and necessarily different implementations there
<shtylman> oh..this one I had no clue on...the po files?
<cjwatson> that'll take some care. those are based on the desktop directory
<cjwatson> you can probably put the individual files together with msgcat to start with
<cjwatson> i.e. there should be a single po/ubiquity.pot that contains all the messages, same for all the languages
<shtylman> k
<cjwatson> once you get to the point of being able to run configure, you can run 'make ubiquity.pot && make update-po' in po/, or something similar
<cjwatson> I recommend against editing the files manually unless and until you've read the gettext manual from cover to cover :-)
<shtylman> haha... noted... will avoid....
<cjwatson> for gui/, I think maybe ubiquity/ and oem-config/ subdirectories of each of glade and qt might make sense
<cjwatson> or glade and qt subdirectories of each of ubiquity and oem-config, it doesn't much matter
<cjwatson> for m4/, you should just be able to use ubiquity's copy
<shtylman> k....can glade be gtk? or does glade make more sense in the gtk world?
<shtylman> glade is the designer
<cjwatson> well, the file extension is .glade and the xml top-level is <glade-interface> ...
<shtylman> heh k
<cjwatson> scripts/ is tricky, there are real clashes there
<cjwatson> maybe move the oem-config ones into scripts/oem-config/ for now and we'll figure out what and how to merge later
<shtylman> k
<cjwatson> generally, my strong preference is to leave the ubiquity structure alone and tastefully merge the oem-config stuff around it - should mostly be possible although there are definitely a few quirks
<cjwatson> one obvious difference is that, when ubiquity is running stuff on the target system, it needs to chroot; oem-config is already in the target system
<shtylman> makes sense... with the ubiquity structure, I will still section off the frontend stuff into the proper folder... like segmented bar and timezone stuff?
<cjwatson> so some parameterisation is needed, but it would be best to do that after the main body of the merge IMO
<shtylman> k
<cjwatson> frontend> I think so, but I recommend doing that in a separate commit
<shtylman> k, so first move over the oem-config stuff
<shtylman> and then re-org ubiquity..
<cjwatson> other way round I think
<shtylman> k
<cjwatson> try to keep it working at each step :)
<shtylman> where should I dump the oem-config frontends?
<cjwatson> it's easier when they're smaller
<shtylman> k
<shtylman> ahh I see, we already talked about it...
<cjwatson> looks like just segmented_bar, timezone_map, and wrap_label that are essentially components of the gtk frontend
<shtylman> yea
<cjwatson> component/frontend code that's genuinely oem-config-specific can probably go in a top-level oem-config directory with components and frontend subdirectories
<cjwatson> I do want to try to automakeify the whole thing at some point - people keep getting confused and trying to install it with ./configure && make && sudo make install and it's a bit embarrassing that it's halfway autotooled but only halfway
<cjwatson> but not now :-)
<shtylman> heh
<shtylman> I would add make the template generation faster to that list :)
<FireRabbit> cjwatson: ah... in this case i already have a user created, any way around it? actually it seems if i give it an existing username it fails silently..
<cjwatson> FireRabbit: yeah, that might be a plausible workaround. I can't think of any other way around it short of creating a dummy user
<cjwatson> shtylman: tricky to do anything much about unfortunately, there's quite a lot of po file data to munge around
<cjwatson> several sets of translations maintained in different trees
<shtylman> cjwatson: true there... maybe caching? seems like it generates it every time... even with -nc .. maybe I do something wrong :(
<cjwatson> there may be some make dependency bugs
<FireRabbit> cjwatson: ok thanks
<cjwatson> though that's odd because choose-mirror uses a build-stamp file
<cjwatson> which is kind of the great big hammer approach to make dependency problems
<cjwatson> (crude and often wrong, but not in the direction that ought to cause repeated regeneration)
<cjwatson> as does localechooser
<cjwatson> anyway, I promised to go tidy the airing cupboard this evening :)
<shtylman> hahah :)
<shtylman> cjwatson: I actually had to look that up :)
<shtylman> " This term is more widely used in Britain"
<shtylman> http://www.wisegeek.com/what-is-an-airing-cupboard.htm <--- way more info than I wanted to know...
<cjwatson> we called it a hotpress where I grew up, but the English look funny at you if you use that term *shrug*
<shtylman> heh
<sebas891> hi folks,
<sebas891> can someone confirm that is possible to install hardy with the installer of intrepid or jaunty?
<sebas891> I'm doing network install using preseed.
<sebas891> I'll be back :)
#ubuntu-installer 2009-05-16
<|val|> hi all, someone can explain what options "replace" and "applies" (in gfxboot.cfg) excatly do to isolinux command line ?
 * cjwatson reminds himself
<cjwatson> |val|: so here's an example:
<cjwatson> label workstation=Install a workstation
<cjwatson> replace workstation=file=/cdrom/preseed/workstation.seed
<cjwatson> applies workstation=install
<cjwatson> |val|: the 'replace' there causes any existing 'file=' parameters in the command line to be replaced with 'file=/cdrom/preseed/workstation.seed'. (compare 'append', which would just append the argument to the command line without checking.)
<|val|> ok and what about applies ?
<cjwatson> hang on I'm typing
<cjwatson> |val|: the 'applies' means that the "Install a workstation" option should only be available for selection in the "Modes" menu if the option corresponding to 'label install' in isolinux.cfg is currently selected in the main menu.
<cjwatson> in other words this permits the definition of modes that only apply to some top-level boot methods.
<|val|> ok I undestand well !!!
<|val|> thx a lot
<cjwatson> the point of all this was to reduce combinatorial explosion of top-level options.
<|val|> cat /proc/cmdline is quite cool !
<|val|> just a question...are there differences between an ubuntu cmd-line system and an xubuntu one ?
<|val|> have a nice day...
<lfaraone> cjwatson: why is it that you remove a device after formatting it in the usbcreator backend?
<lfaraone> cjwatson: (what would happen if you didn't pop it from devices and call the device_removed action on the frontend?)
<cjwatson> lfaraone: usb-creator is evand's code rather than mine, so I'm not sure
<cjwatson> you'd need to ask him
<lfaraone> evand: why is it that you remove a device after formatting it in the usbcreator backend? (what would happen if you didn't pop it from devices and call the device_removed action on the frontend?)
<Torgoton> During install on a low-memory machine, when it says "set up swap space as soon as possible", how would I do that? I do have a swap partition on the drive, and I'm attempting to install using the netboot files.
<evand> lfaraone: best to check ~evand/usb-creator/future as I'm on the cusp of merging that back into trunk (just have some somewhat invasive changes to add a devicekit backend to commit on top of that)
 * evand heads out
#ubuntu-installer 2009-05-17
<rockee> actually today only I shifted from windows to ubuntu... because of some reason... by somehow I learnt to be here finally where everybody know lot more then me about ubuntu ... so I thought to ask for some help... if anybody is free here , not talking to  or not busy... can PM me ... I have very few basic question to answer for...
<JoshuaP0x> I have ubuntu installed on my old Precision 530 box. The GFX card isnt being picked up. I have a Wildcat video card
<JoshuaP0x> any ideas?
<JoshuaP0x> BTW, I'm new to linux
#ubuntu-installer 2010-05-17
<vlad__> Hello?
<vlad__> i'm triying to modify D-I to include p2p conectivity
<vlad__> i have modify iso-scan.postinst from udeb iso-scan, debian-installer with make build_hd-media
<vlad__> really problem is use iso from the same hd where you want to install
<CIA-9> lilo-installer: cjwatson * r438 ubuntu/debian/ (72 files in 2 dirs): merge from Debian 1.31
<CIA-9> lilo-installer: cjwatson * r439 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.31ubuntu1
<cruejones> can the ubuntu installer send installation logs to a remote host via syslog like rhel and sles?
<cjwatson> yes
 * cjwatson looks up the details
<cruejones> cjwatson: is it documented somewhere?
 * cjwatson looks up the details
<cjwatson> this means "wait" :-)
<cruejones> cjwatson: thanks
<cjwatson> apparently not documented, but you add log_host=YOUR.REMOTE.HOSTNAME as a boot parameter, and if necessary also log_port=PORT
<cjwatson> feel free to file a bug on the installation-guide package in Ubuntu to document it
<cruejones> thanks!, does it need to be on the kernel boot line or could it be put in a preseed file?
<cjwatson> it has to be on the kernel boot line
<cruejones> ok
<cjwatson> syslogd is started before preseeding is processed
<cruejones> also, (and I apologize as I am new to ubuntu) for some reason I cannot get a preseed file that prevents me from being asked if my hostname is correct
<cjwatson> netcfg's preseeding sucks - it may not be possible
<cjwatson> exactly what error message are you getting?
<cruejones> one sec
<cruejones> ok, got every other install option automated with preseed but I get this window " ! Configure the network" which presents me with the correct hostname for which I need to hit Continue to proceed
<cjwatson> I need the exact text
<cruejones> pretty long
<cruejones> "Please enter the hostname for this system.\n\nTHe hostname is a single word that identifies your system to the network.  If you don't know what your hostname should be, consult your network administrator.  If you are setting up your own home network, you can make something up here.\n\nhostname:\n <my-hostname>
<cruejones> then <go-back> or <Continue>
<cruejones> and as I mentioned the correct hostname is listed on the line
<cruejones> from my preseed.cfg:
<cruejones> # Any hostname and domain names assigned from dhcp take precedence over
<cruejones> # values set here. However, setting the values still prevents the questions
<cruejones> # from being shown, even if values come from dhcp. \n d-i netcfg/get_hostname string testhost1 \n d-i netcfg/get_domain string lab.home.com
<cjwatson> are you netbooting?
<cruejones> yes
<cjwatson> when you're netbooting and supplying a URL for preseeding, the preseed file can only be loaded once you have networking up
<cjwatson> thus, all the questions needed to get that far need to be preseeded on the kernel command line
<cruejones> yes, my preseed file gets loaded via http and all the preseed values are working expect this hostname requiring manual intervention
<cruejones> In the example preseed on the ubuntu website there is a comment about not being prompted for hostname
<cruejones> # Any hostname and domain names assigned from dhcp take precedence over values set here. However, setting the values still prevents the questions from being shown, even if values come from dhcp.
<cjwatson> I think you've missed my point slightly - that question is asked before your preseed file is processed
<cjwatson> therefore, you need to put "netcfg/get_hostname=testhost1 netcfg/get_domain=lab.home.com" on the kernel command line, rather than putting it in the preseed file
<cjwatson> putting it in the preseed file works in some situations but not others - the documentation you refer to expects you to have read its introduction, https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/installation-guide/i386/preseed-intro.html, which explains the general situation
<cruejones> ok - but my dhcp sets the initial network/hostname for building and I would like the preseed to only configure the local networking for the subsequent boots
<cruejones> so, I use dhcp to build and would like the preseed file to configure local network stack statically
<joschi> cruejones: that's not a problem. just set the hostname and domain to an arbitrary value in the kernel boot parameters (in your pxelinux.cfg/*-file). these will be overwritten by the DHCP client
<joschi> and of course by the values in the preseed file once it's been fetched
<cruejones> joschi: so by adding some value to get_hostname and get_domain it should stop asking me to confirm hostname?  Is this a bug - wouldn't dhcp just provide the networking (and hostname) necessary for the build
<cruejones> and then any static network configurations in preseed would just get configured for next boot.
<joschi> just append "hostname=unassigned-hostname" to your kernel parameters
<cruejones> joshi: will try now - thanks
<joschi> but IMHO you are right: hostname and domain *should* be taken from DHCP
<joschi> well, they are taken from DHCP but you are asked about the hostname anyway if it's not set
<cruejones> right, and I think that might be considered a bug if dhcp provides the hostname - no?
<cruejones> or at least that is what I am used to for other Linux installers
<cruejones> btw - it is easy enough to add the "hostname=unassigned-hostname" - not trying to be difficult here - just seems like it should be unnecessary
<cjwatson> difference of opinion, basically
<cjwatson> DHCP is often assigned by people's ISPs and isn't what they actually want the host to be called
<cjwatson> consumer vs. corporate use cases
<cruejones> cjwatson: good point - maybe it should be a solution where the installer takes the dhcp hostname value if hostname is not specified on boot line
<cjwatson> well, no, the consumer case is the one that needs to work without special hacking because consumers won't know how to do that
<cruejones> cjwatson: some truth there I guess - sorry stuck in corporate linux deployments - large scale VDI type stuff
<cjwatson> I think hostname=unassigned-hostname is ugly but not too onerous if you're already doing complex preseeding.  (thanks, joschi, I'd forgotten that hostname was an alias for netcfg/get_hostname and that makes it easier)
<cjwatson> we do need to bite the bullet and basically rewrite netcfg's preseeding at some point though, so this is one of the things I expect to be thought about again)
<cjwatson> s/)$//
<cruejones> last question -hopefully- what is the kernel boot line limit in 10.4? 256?
<joschi> cruejones:  you mean the length of the kernel parameter line?
<cruejones> yes
<joschi> don't know a number, but longer than 256
<joschi> since mine is 319 chars and working ;)
<joschi> cruejones: 512 chars is the limit.
<joschi> see http://kernel.ubuntu.com/git?p=ubuntu/ubuntu-lucid.git;a=blob;f=include/asm-generic/setup.h;h=6fc26a51003c32d5e47f6a40bb12f2d4a62e8079;hb=HEAD
<cruejones> ok - thanks everyone - my hostname issue seems to be working now that I added the "hostname=unassigned-hostname" on the kernel parameter line.
<cruejones> testing the remote logging now
<joschi> cjwatson: since the log_host and log_port parameters are not documented - how did you find them?
<cjwatson> joschi: the low-level documentation
<joschi> cjwatson:  source code? ;)
<cjwatson> that's the one
<cjwatson> joschi: actually, I merged the patch originally
<cjwatson> so I had an advantage
<joschi> so you cheated ;)
<cruejones> logging is working for me now - thanks again
<joschi> I'm trying to set the linux kernel default commandline which grub2 creates to an empty string in my preseed file
<joschi> but it seems to ignore the receipe
<joschi> I tried "grub-pc grub2/linux_cmdline_default     string" and "d-i grub2/linux_cmdline_default string" but they seem to be ignored
<joschi> any ideas?
<joschi> manually running `dpkg-reconfigure grub-pc` after the installation and the first boot is not an option ;)
<cjwatson> probably a grub-installer bug, it overrides that
<cjwatson> best workaround is probably to write a preseed/late_command script that chroots, runs sed over /etc/default/grub, and update-grub
<joschi> that's what I'm doing currently but I hoped there was a "clean" way of getting it done
<cjwatson> not really, but please do file a bug on grub-installer in Ubuntu about it
<joschi> cjwatson: FYI https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub-installer/+bug/581796
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 581796 in grub-installer "grub-installer ignores grub2/linux_cmdline_default in preseed" [Undecided,New]
<cjwatson> thanks
<CIA-9> usb-creator: rgreening * r306 trunk/ (debian/changelog gui/usbcreator-kde.ui): * Fix cannot resize usb-creator-kde main window (LP: 580551)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 580551 in usb-creator "can not resize dialogue in kde frontend" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/580551
<CIA-9> usb-creator: rgreening * r307 trunk/ (3 files in 2 dirs): Update branding on KDE Icon (LP: 580558)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 580558 in usb-creator "KDE usb-creator icon is out of date" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/580558
<rgreening> ev: hey.
<rgreening> ev: we'll need to push an update of 0.2.23 usb-creator soonish and get it in lucid due to parted dep issue. That should fix a few bugs/issues.
<rgreening> ev: thoughts?
<rgreening> ev: I'd also like to discuss how we can push a backport to karmic (I think that's as far as we can/should go.
#ubuntu-installer 2010-05-18
<ev> rgreening: bug number for the parted dependency issue?
<CIA-9> ubiquity: evand * r3934 testing/ (187 files in 15 dirs): Merge with trunk.
<ev> rgreening: can you subscribe to the usb-creator-hackers mailing list when you get a chance?
<ev> superm1, cjwatson, shtylman, and anyone else in ~ubuntu-installer: I've proposed merging the testing branch into trunk.  I'd appreciate a review and any comments you may have.  Thanks!
<ev> cjwatson: have you ever had a case of a native Ubuntu package being uploaded to Debian?  I'm trying to work out the right format for the changelog version if usb-creator gets uploaded, picking something that will nicely deal with syncs.
<ev> rather, I'm trying to review a branch from Dmitrijs that makes it 0.2.23-0ubuntu1, which I don't believe is correct (and I don't like, because usb-creator is developed in Ubuntu, not Debian).
<soren> ev: I /think/ mvo maintains a package that way. I forget which one, though.
<ev> soren: thanks!
<cjwatson> 0.2.23ubuntu1 would be the usual format for the Ubuntu version
<cjwatson> if you don't like that version format, you have a couple of options
<cjwatson> you can develop it as a true upstream project, release .tar.gz files, and have the packaging be separate, so it can either flow through Debian or we can pick it up early as -0ubuntu1
<cjwatson> or you can ask us to blacklist it from autosyncs and we'll only sync it on request
<cjwatson> putting a "-" in the version makes it not a native package; I have no idea where people picked up that convention as it seems odd to me
<ev> coolness!
<ev> thanks a bunch!
<ali1234> hello. it looks like the alternate iso is broken for usb creator/unetbootin (again)
<ev> ali1234: broken how?
<ali1234> ev: broken in the sense that after you configure keymap it dies saying it cannot find a cdrom device
<ali1234> obviously it cannot find a cdrom; i don't have one
<ali1234> otherwise i would not be using usb
<ev> ali1234: what CD were you using?
<ali1234> lucid alternate
<ev> ali1234: if you switch to a VT and cat /proc/cmdline, do you see "cdrom-detect/try-usb=true"
<ali1234> only if i manually add it at the boot prompt
<ali1234> but it doesn't make any difference, it still doesn't work
<ev> does usb-creator not add it when writing the ISO to the usb disk?
<ali1234> no
<ev> can you uncomment the set -x in /var/lib/dpkg/info/cdrom-detect.postinst, back out to the menu, and select detect CDROM
<ali1234> not right now, i am using mini.iso instead
<ev> okay
<ali1234> i will try it later
<ev> if you get a chance to do that, please shove the resulting /var/log/syslog in a new bug report against cdrom-detect
<ev> thanks bunches
<xnox> ev, agree on using 0.2.23ubuntu1 updated merge-proposal branch
<ev> xnox: just reviewing now :)
<CIA-9> usb-creator: evand * r308 usb-creator/ (87 files in 7 dirs): Merge with Dmitrijs' packaging branch.
<ev> xnox: thanks!
<xnox> =) awesome thanks
<xnox> love CIA commits ;-)
<xnox> ev, how about calling a flag day and clicking "Upgrade this branch" on lp:usb-creator to make a jump from bzr 0.92 -> bzr 2a repository format?
<ev> xnox: feel free to set up CIA for any branches of usb-creator you have > https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Installer/Development#IRC
<ev> xnox: sure, I can do that now and send a mail to the newly created list.
<xnox> sound great =) cause I've been stuck here for a while trying to backport my commit from 2a to non-rich-root 0.92 ;-)
<ev> heh :)
<ev> upgrading...
<ev> done
<ev> At some point, an audio recording of the UDS session on usb-creator will be posted, or so I've been told
<ali1234> http://uds.ubuntu.com/audio/uds-m/
<ev> well yes, but the one for the usb-creator session isn't up
<CIA-9> usb-creator: dmitrij.ledkov * r309 xdg/usbcreator/misc.py: Merge cristiklein's work
<xnox> damnit didn't show branch nick =(
<CIA-9> usb-creator: dmitrij.ledkov * r310 xdg/: Test
<xnox> aha =) it did
<ev> :)
<xnox> I just have to make sure none of my local branches are called / nick usb-creator =) cause then I will confuse people ;-)
<ev> indeed
<ali1234> ev: ok i ran cdrom-detect with "set -x" now how do i get the syslog off the machine?
<ali1234> nvm i can copy it onto the installed partition
<ali1234> ev: i cannot create a bug against cdrom-detect because the package does not exist...
<cjwatson> it certainly does
<cjwatson> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/cdrom-detect/+filebug
<ali1234> well ubuntu-bug says it doesn't and so does apt-cache
<cjwatson> it doesn't exist as an installable package on your system
<cjwatson> it exists perfectly well as something you can file bugs against :-)
<ali1234> i will file a bug against ubuntu-bug then, i guess :/
<cjwatson> apport isn't very good at filing bugs on individual installer components
<cjwatson> you can file it on debian-installer and it knows about that, but it's not really worth the hassle, just file it manually using the URL above and attach the file ev asked for
<pmatulis> for network installs, how do i get to point to installation media available by HTTP?
#ubuntu-installer 2010-05-19
<Jonta> I have a suggestion for Ubiquity
<Jonta> Though I am quite impressed by the one found in UNE 10.04, I can see a small, and probably simple chance for improving it
<Jonta> When choosing keyboard-layout, there are three options.
<Jonta> I was quite intrigued by the "Guess"-option
<Jonta> It asks to press any of a handful of characters
<Jonta> When pressing, say "+", I am asked if the character "æ" is on my keyboard
<Jonta> Here, Ubiquity expects the user to say yes or no
<Jonta> My suggestion is to let the user just press this key
<Jonta> Because as it is now, one first has to say "yes", and then answer "no" to the question "Is this key (ä) on your keyboard?", and then press "æ"
<cjwatson> Jonta: sounds like a useful suggestion to me - could you file a bug about that?  perhaps on the cdebconf-keystep package in Ubuntu, although ev might pop up and say it should be somewhere else
<Jonta> cjwatson: Hm, directions on that? Never done this before..
<Jonta> Launchpad?
<ev> cdebconf-keystep is a good place to start.  It will have to be rewritten for ubiquity as the two components only share the decision tree used by both.
<ev> Jonta: http://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/cdebconf-keystep/+filebug
<Jonta> Thanks
<Jonta> What short description to give though..
<cjwatson> up to you
<cjwatson> I'm sure we'll work it out
<Jonta> Found one. Reporting...
<ev> wow, screw kvm-autotest.  Sikuli is made of some serious awesome.
<ev> not being tied to KVM, it means we can do graphical testing across both KVM and real hardware without any changes.
<soren> Not really.
<ev> no?
<soren> Unless something changed, of course.
<soren> How would you hook up Sikuli to the installer?
<ev> I'd do lots of black magic in an early_command
<soren> Yeah, but Sikuli doesn't know how to look at a virtual framebuffer, as I understand it.
<soren> It takes screenshots from an X server.
<ev> this would be running it from within the kvm instance
<soren> Ah, so you'd use Sikuli to interact with the SDL window from kvm?
<ev> ahh, I think I see your point.  We can't use it for server tests.  kvm-autotest is still the best option for that.
<soren> Maybe. I hadn't thought of using Sikuli to talk to kvm's SDL window. It'd be an interesting experiment.
<soren> ..but for testing gui stuff, Sikuli is very likely the best bet.
<ev> Don't get me wrong, I still see lots of value in kvm-autotest :)
<soren> Yeah, it's quite nice if you have time to hold its hand. Some sort of computer vision magic like Sikuli would certainly make it less painful to maintain.
 * soren adds that experiment to his TODO list
<CIA-9> base-installer: cjwatson * r401 ubuntu/ (42 files in 8 dirs): merge from Debian 1.107
<CIA-9> base-installer: cjwatson * r402 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.107ubuntu1
<pmatulis> for network installs, how do i get to point to installation media available by HTTP?  i'm looking at the pxelinux.cfg/default file
#ubuntu-installer 2010-05-20
<CIA-9> usb-creator: evand * r309 usb-creator/ (6 files in 4 dirs): Use XDG_CACHE_DIR for usb-creator.log
#ubuntu-installer 2010-05-21
<CIA-4> apt-setup: cjwatson * r185 ubuntu/ (44 files in 5 dirs): merge from Debian 1:0.45
<CIA-4> apt-setup: cjwatson * r186 ubuntu/ (16 files in 8 dirs): Add Release files for maverick.
<CIA-4> apt-setup: cjwatson * r187 ubuntu/debian/control: bump build-dep for debhelper overrides
<CIA-4> apt-setup: cjwatson * r188 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 1:0.45ubuntu1
<kirkland> cjwatson: hi
<kirkland> cjwatson: could you have another look at https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/569900
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 569900 in mdadm (Ubuntu Lucid) (and 3 other projects) "mount: mounting /dev/md0 on /root/ failed: Invalid argument (affects: 9) (heat: 66)" [High,Confirmed]
<kirkland> cjwatson: the dupes and confirms are piling up now
<kirkland> cjwatson: looks like 500GB drives are almost always the affected
<cjwatson> kirkland: only if there's some way for me to reproduce it.  Does anyone have a reproduction recipe in KVM?
<cjwatson> and did you get anywhere with my hint in comment 17?
<CIA-4> debian-installer-utils: cjwatson * r695 ubuntu/ (30 files in 3 dirs): merge from Debian 1.75
<CIA-4> debian-installer-utils: cjwatson * r696 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.75ubuntu1
<robbiew> cjwatson: ping
<cjwatson> robbiew: hi
<robbiew> cjwatson: quick question
<robbiew> is there a known issue with the installer minimizing itself during install...on a netbook
<cjwatson> not one I've heard of - ev?
<ev> not that I'm aware of
<robbiew> so I spent an hour with sister on the phone trying to figure out why she couldn't install
<ev> robbiew: can you elaborate?
<cjwatson> there's the bug that it *can* be minimised
<robbiew> she would go through the 7 steps
<cjwatson> bug 249045
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 249045 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "installer can be minimized (dups: 1) (heat: 10)" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/249045
<robbiew> and then the installer minimizes to the background
<cjwatson> which I suppose might have been triggered by an accidental keystroke or something
<robbiew> so she thought it was done
<robbiew> when it hadn't started
<robbiew> so when she would reboot...she was rebooting in the middle of the partioning
<robbiew> it wasn't until I did the install myself that I noticed it
<ev> we should really inhibit rebooting
<robbiew> all she had to do was click on the minimized icon in the upper left
<ev> when ubiquity is running
<robbiew> and the slideshow popped up with all its goodness
<ev> robbiew: so you personally witnessed the installer minimizing itself?
<robbiew> yep
 * ev blinks
<robbiew> after I said "Install"
<robbiew> I went back to the UNE screen
<ev> ohhh, this must be netbook-launcher specialness
<ev> robbiew: can you file a bug, please?
<robbiew> sure thing
<ev> much appreciated
<robbiew> ev: against the installer?
<ev> robbiew: http://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+filebug - probably the best place for it until we can find out what's causing this
<robbiew> ack
#ubuntu-installer 2010-05-22
<shtylman> what is the proceedure for backporting fixes to the lucid installer?
<shtylman> bug 584074
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 584074 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "The dialog to to select partition mount point should automatically select the current partition type (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/584074
<shtylman> ev: do you have a working branch for this massive overhaul? or will it be happening in trunk?
#ubuntu-installer 2010-05-23
<liminal>  im trying to install ubuntu lts 10.4 desktop 32bit, but it crashes
<liminal> it offers me a desktop session to investigate
<liminal> ive tried installing using the text console,  it finishes succesfully with no errors
<liminal> but upon restarting all i see is a flashing -
<liminal> nothing happens
<CarlFK> x64 10.04 cd - I boot, let the defaults timeout, it leaves me with a login dialog - I have no clue what the user/pw is.  is that expected?
#ubuntu-installer 2011-05-16
<ev> cjwatson: my current thought for measuring installation success (which I'm going to post to ubuntu-devel by the end of the day) is taking a hash of the system uuid out of the dmi table, then sending that twice to an ubuntu server.  Once when the user has connected to the Internet, and again when the install completes.
<ev> The pair would constitute a successful install
<ev> sound reasonable, or do you think there's a better bit of unique, but ultimately anonymous, data?
<ev> not sure if that would have less collisions than a certain number of bytes from /dev/urandom
<cjwatson> maybe we could hash that together with something unique generated by the installer, so that it measures successful installations rather than successful users IYSWIM
<cjwatson> s/users/systems/
<ev> ah, a good point
<cjwatson> in fact, it might be better to *just* use something unique generated by the installer; that should be more anonymous and we don't really gain anything by using the system uuid here
<ev> how about a GUID as generated by uuidgen?
<cjwatson> yeah, that would be fine
<ev> awesome, thanks
<cjwatson> install completes - before or after reboot?
<cjwatson> maybe both
<ev> yes, both would be good
<cjwatson> I think this also needs a documented way to turn it off
<ev> GUID> hm, though we have no way of potentially filtering out the user hitting cancel
<ev> documentation> absolutely
<cjwatson> urgh, livecd-rootfs doesn't work on a natty host system because of upstart chroot sessions plus a couple of missing rebuilds for bug 690640
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 690640 in debhelper "dh_installinit upstart support start a job in postinst script regardless of previous status" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/690640
<ev> would an item in gfxboot to disable it be okay by you? I'm weary of shoving extra knobs in the installer that the vast majority of people wont care about.
<ev> ouch
<cjwatson> I don't really feel good about more items in gfxboot
<ev> preseed?
<cjwatson> though I also don't think it should be a *UI* knob in the installer
<cjwatson> preseed would be OK; a lot of the audience for never-phone-home will be corporates
<ev> wonderful
<ev> wondering aloud if it makes sense to include some additional metadata, like the ubiquity version and the livecd build date
<ev> but perhaps that can be proposed at a later date
<ev> to not weigh down the initial proposal
<cjwatson> in that case just make sure the comms method can allow for that
<ev> indeed
<ev> cjwatson: could you raise https://rt.admin.canonical.com/Ticket/Display.html?id=40560 in your next meeting with IS?
<ev> I suspect you'll have better luck in that venue than me asking in #is
<davmor2> ev: did you make it so millbank in the end
<ev> davmor2: I was making excellent time home, then I hit Feltham where I was presented with a 15 minute wait for a train.
<ev> The horror.
<ev> Was nearly tempted to get a cab, but sucked it up, and made it home by 10ish.
<ev> oh, you're referring to today's escapades
<ev> yes, and to my delight the kitchen has been stocked with various treats people brought back from Hungary
<davmor2> ev: I landed at bhx legged it to the bagging area bag was 5th woohoo ran to the air shuttle had to wait there, legged it to the train and then had to wait 10 minutes for the train to turn up :D
<ev> nice
<ev> Iris for the win. There was a massive queue at passport control.
<cjwatson> ev: Victor's doing the IS liaison now
<ev> Is he already aware of this RT, to your knowledge?
<cjwatson> I don't know, so assume not
<ev> :)
<ev> I'll talk to him, thanks
<ev> (apparently it's Hugh Blemmings' job now)
<cjwatson> ah
<cjwatson> didn't take him long to delegate that :)
<davmor2> cjwatson: isn't that the art of good management
<cjwatson> yes, that's why I was never a good manager
<davmor2> cjwatson: Oh I thought you were no good cause you always had that "OH! code......hmmmmm....drool....hmmmm" homer simpsonesque way about you ;)
<cjwatson> well, there was that
<ev> :)
#ubuntu-installer 2011-05-17
<soren> ev: Does usb-creator work well with server isos?
<soren> ev: It seems so. Nice :)
<ev> soren: indeed, should do :)
<davmor2> cjwatson: with the news that grub now supports btrfs are we likely to see it being the default for 11.10?
<cjwatson> well, grub supported btrfs in 11.04
<cjwatson> the blockers now are all about btrfs having vaguely acceptable performance characteristics, working fsck, etc.
<cjwatson> I don't think it'll be the default in 11.10
<davmor2> cjwatson: oh interest to know though, thanks :)
#ubuntu-installer 2011-05-18
<CIA-13> grub-installer: cjwatson * r1203 ubuntu/ (73 files in 3 dirs): merge from Debian 1.64
<CIA-13> grub-installer: cjwatson * r1204 ubuntu/debian/po/ug.po: msgmerge
<CIA-13> grub-installer: cjwatson * r1205 ubuntu/debian/changelog: another remaining change
<CIA-13> grub-installer: cjwatson * r1206 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.64ubuntu1
<CIA-13> iso-scan: cjwatson * r548 ubuntu/debian/ (changelog iso-scan.postinst po/ast.po po/bn.po po/gu.po): merge from Debian 1.35
<CIA-13> iso-scan: cjwatson * r549 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.35ubuntu1
<CIA-13> os-prober: cjwatson * r311 ubuntu/ (8 files in 6 dirs): merge from Debian 1.47
<CIA-13> os-prober: cjwatson * r312 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.47ubuntu1
<ev> cjwatson: random thought - if we switch to using GRUB2 on the CDs, would you be happy using kexec in regular ubiquity?
<cjwatson> no
<cjwatson> it's the configuration that's non-trivial and potentially risky, not the boot loader code
<cjwatson> or at least not solely
<ev> fair point
<ev> hm, I think we'll ideally want to toy with plymouth a bit or leave the X contents on the framebuffer (so that old workitem I have to fix oem-config -> session) when using kexec
<ev> in wubi, that is
#ubuntu-installer 2011-05-19
<robix> Copied a 10.04 server iso to USB, it's booting but it won't find my preseed file.  The rest of the installation seems to go okay.
<dpm> hi ev, good morning!. It seems bug 551554 came back. I guess rather than reopening, you prefer we file a new one?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 551554 in ubiquity "The "Skip" button label appears untranslated" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/551554
<ev> dpm: yes please
<dpm> ok, done
<robix> I'm creating a custom USB install and everything goes fine except it cannot find the preseed file on the USB stick.  I've used hd-media kernel & initrd but I seem to be missing something. Any suggestions?
<CIA-13> usb-creator: evand * r343 usb-creator/ (4 files in 4 dirs):
<CIA-13> usb-creator: * Guard UnmountFile with PolicyKit (LP: #771553).
<CIA-13> usb-creator: * SECURITY UPDATE: unprivileged disk operations (LP: #771553)
<CIA-13> usb-creator:  - CVE-2011-1828
<CIA-13> usb-creator: * setup.cfg: Specify policykit policy file as xml_file so it gets
<CIA-13> usb-creator:  translated properly instead of being malformed.
<ubot2> CIA-13: usb-creator-helper in usb-creator before 0.2.28.3 does not enforce intended PolicyKit restrictions, which allows local users to perform arbitrary unmount operations via the UnmountFile method in a dbus-send command. (http://cve.mitre.org/cgi-bin/cvename.cgi?name=CVE-2011-1828)
<CIA-13> usb-creator: evand * r344 usb-creator/debian/changelog: releasing version 0.2.29
<CIA-13> usb-creator: evand * r345 usb-creator/ (5 files in 3 dirs):
<CIA-13> usb-creator: * usbcreator/frontends/gtk/frontend.py: Port from obsolete PyGTK to PyGI.
<CIA-13> usb-creator: * debian/control: Update dependencies for above.
<CIA-13> usb-creator: * debian/control, debian/rules: Move to dh_python2, pysupport is obsolete.
<CIA-13> usb-creator: * debian/control: Bump Standards-Version to 3.9.2 (no changes necessary).
<CIA-13> usb-creator: * Fix a typo in the GTK 3 work.
<CIA-13> usb-creator: evand * r346 usb-creator/debian/changelog: releasing version 0.2.30
#ubuntu-installer 2011-05-20
<elaine_stobranoc> I had a fail install with ubuntu 11.04. i'm in 11.04 now. but its a little buggy. is there anyway to update all 11.04 packages a little more thoroughly than a sudo update?
<cjwatson> elaine_stobranoc: the update manager (or 'sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade') should apply all currently available updates; if you're still having problems, I suggest making sure that bugs are filed about them.  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs
<cjwatson> I don't think anyone much involved in software of any significant size can honestly state that there exists a bug-free version of their software ...
#ubuntu-installer 2011-05-21
<CIA-13> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1445 ubuntu/ (5 files in 2 dirs): Move to 2.6.39-3 kernels.
#ubuntu-installer 2011-05-22
<CIA-13> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1446 ubuntu/ (4 files in 3 dirs):
<CIA-13> debian-installer: Switch to using grub-efi-amd64-bin to build EFI images. Deliver EFI
<CIA-13> debian-installer: binaries to debian-cd via debian-cd_info.tar.gz on amd64.
<CIA-13> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1447 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 20101020ubuntu31
#ubuntu-installer 2012-05-14
<brendand> Daviey, ping
<Daviey> brendand: hey
<Daviey> brendand: contentless pings really do suck. :)
<brendand> Daviey, i'm seeing that linux-image-3.2.0-23-generic is the kernel used for servers now
<brendand> Daviey, is that right?
<Daviey> brendand: yes
<brendand> (ignoring the version number
<brendand> Daviey, so there's no -server kernel as such anymore?
<Daviey> brendand: take to -kernel ?
<bdmurray> should the "fix" for bug 922949 have prevented bug 998492?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 922949 in ubiquity "installation process can crash due to an issue with one package when choosing "install updates" as part of the install" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/922949
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 998492 in ubiquity "Error while copying OS files" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/998492
#ubuntu-installer 2012-05-15
<xnox> is lp:~ubuntu-core-dev/ubuntu/precise/grub2/precise the dev branch for grub2 with rich history?
<cjwatson> Yes
 * cjwatson is reminded to bump that to quantal
 * xnox is reminded to schedule ubiquity discussion with cjwatson
<cjwatson> yep - maybe not today though, work item central
<cjwatson> lp:~ubuntu-core-dev/ubuntu/quantal/grub2/quantal exists now
<xnox> cjwatson: ok. but my bugfix will target both :P
 * xnox needs to distill work items as well
<anoman> Hai, bagaimana melakukan instalasi ubuntu 12.04 server menggunakan keyboard USB
<anoman> Hi, how to install ubuntu server 12.04 using a USB keyboard
#ubuntu-installer 2012-05-16
<mboeru> hello
<mboeru> have any of you successfully installed ubuntu using kickstart/preseed/kickseed with a software RAID configuration
<mboeru> i have searched everywhere and have not found a single person that has successfully done this
<CIA-62> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1689 ubuntu/ (6 files in 2 dirs): Move to 3.4.0-2 kernels.
<CIA-62> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1690 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 20101020ubuntu140
<CIA-62> ubiquity: cjwatson * r5467 trunk/ (25 files in 6 dirs): Finish Python 3 port: switch over #! lines and (build-)dependencies.
<cjwatson> hmm, I wonder what I can do about run-pyflakes being thoroughly confused about alternate implementations of things for py2//3
<cjwatson> I guess I need to write exclusions
<cjwatson> ah, it was just the one anyway
<CIA-62> ubiquity: cjwatson * r5468 trunk/tests/pyflakes.exclude: Add another exclusion for Python 2/3 compatibility code.
<CIA-62> ubiquity: cjwatson * r5469 trunk/ (d-i/manifest debian/changelog):
<CIA-62> ubiquity: Automatic update of included source packages: choose-mirror 2.39ubuntu5,
<CIA-62> ubiquity: clock-setup 0.110ubuntu1, debian-installer-utils 1.89ubuntu1,
<CIA-62> ubiquity: localechooser 2.40ubuntu1.
<NCommander> cjwatson: why does libdebian-installer have a @exit 1 in its configure line? It causes dpkg-buildpackage -S to explode
<cjwatson> NCommander: To force you to read the HACKING file before building it from VCS
<cjwatson> Run 'autoreconf -i -v' and then you should be good
<cjwatson> Or else I can do the upload if you like seeing as I already have it checked out with autotools files matching Debian's
<NCommander> cjwatson: I did. Doesn't work
<NCommander> (at least using bzr bd -S)
<cjwatson> WFM, but for that package perhaps I use debuild -S instead.  Want me to take care of it?
 * NCommander stuff's -I.bzr on the line
<NCommander> cjwatson: I've got it. I just don't like tricks like that in the rules file.
<cjwatson> Please check the debdiff for noise before you upload
<cjwatson> not my fault, it arises from Debian not wanting to put autotools files in git in that case
<cjwatson> personally I disagree with that choice but I know many reasonable people on the opposite side of that fence from me and it isn't something I want to carry deltas for
<NCommander> fair enough
<NCommander> cjwatson: thanks
<CIA-62> ubiquity: cjwatson * r5470 trunk/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/install_misc.py):
<CIA-62> ubiquity: Improve download verification to handle systems not configured for
<CIA-62> ubiquity: multiarch, i.e. anything other than amd64 by default (LP: #998492).
<cjwatson> I don't see a precise branch of ubiquity as yet, so I'll create lp:~ubuntu-installer/ubiquity/precise-proposed in line with earlier branches
<CIA-62> ubiquity: cjwatson * r5396 precise-proposed/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/install_misc.py):
<CIA-62> ubiquity: Improve download verification to handle systems not configured for
<CIA-62> ubiquity: multiarch, i.e. anything other than amd64 by default (LP: #998492).
#ubuntu-installer 2012-05-17
<CIA-62> ubiquity: cjwatson * r5471 trunk/ (d-i/update-control debian/changelog debian/control):
<CIA-62> ubiquity: Temporarily (build-)depend on python3-gi, since python3-gi-cairo
<CIA-62> ubiquity: doesn't depend on that.
<CIA-62> ubiquity: cjwatson * r5472 trunk/debian/changelog: maybe not temporary after all
<CIA-62> ubiquity: cjwatson * r5473 trunk/debian/control: Add "Pre-Depends: ${misc:Pre-Depends}" for multiarch.
<CIA-62> ubiquity: cjwatson * r5474 trunk/debian/rules: Remove .la files from their new location.
<CIA-62> ubiquity: cjwatson * r5475 trunk/debian/changelog: releasing version 2.11.0
<bdmurray> cjwatson: you'd asked me to remind at uds about bug 988583 this is a belated reminder.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 988583 in grub2 "grub-mount hangs when update-grub is ran" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/988583
#ubuntu-installer 2012-05-18
<cjwatson> bdmurray: ok
<cjwatson> bdmurray: hmm, your bug bot seems to be removing apt-clone state tarballs from bugs (e.g. bug 884515) - is that intentional?  I don't know that I much care about the particular bugs in question, but in general apt-clone state is invaluable for debugging upgrade bugs and I didn't think there was anything sensitive in it
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 884515 in opendnssec "package opendnssec-enforcer-mysql 1.1.3-3 failed to install/upgrade: ErrorMessage: package opendnssec-enforcer-mysql is not ready for configuration cannot configure (current status `half-installed')" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/884515
<cjwatson> (ah, I see seb128 asked the same thing in #ubuntu-devel)
<bdmurray> cjwatson: its intentional there was a security upload about it
<cjwatson> I see, ok
<cjwatson> xnox: we should talk about this installer partitioning work before I completely forget about it; mumble?
<xnox> cjwatson: ok.
<xnox> I just spoke with slangasek about it a bit
<NCommander> cjwatson: how would you feel about moving extlinux-update from syslinux to syslinux-common; highbank platform uses extlinux.conf, and implemented extlinux (basically) in uboot. I rather not overly duplicate code in flash-kernel
<cjwatson> NCommander: I don't really have any stake in it or knowledge about it; ask Daniel Baumann in Debian?
<cjwatson> I do very much like the fact that syslinux is in sync with Debian again - it was a real hassle for a while - so would thank you not to diverge again unless we have a *really* good reason :)
<NCommander> cjwatson: I can replicate the extlinux-update script in flash-kernel. Its a bit of code duplication, but I rather not diverage a packageif it can be avoided
<NCommander> (didn't realize we got syslinux in sync with Debian \o/)
<roadmr> Hi folks! I have a preseed that automates installation, but if I plug in a USB stick and then boot, Ubiquity gets confused and stops to ask me which type of install I want to do. Is there a way to tell Ubiquity that I want to erase everythiing on /dev/sda and install there? should it honor d-i settings? (that seem to work fine when using alternate or server)
<eagles0513875> hi guys :)
<eagles0513875> anyone want their brains picked
<eagles0513875> with two majorly annoying issues?
#ubuntu-installer 2012-05-19
<CIA-62> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1691 ubuntu/ (3 files in 2 dirs): Port help-to-gfxboot.py to Python 3.
<eagles0513875> hey guys anyone in here I'm having some serious issues
<eagles0513875> hey guys :) is anyone alive here
#ubuntu-installer 2013-05-13
<psivaa> cjwatson: xnox: not sure if you are aware of bug 1178638 , occurring in all the non-live session saucy desktop installs.
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1178638 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Exception in GTK frontend when attempting to connect to wifi" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1178638
<cjwatson> psivaa: Yep, Dmitrij said he was going to look at logind integration once the necessary indicator-session was in the daily image
<cjwatson> (assigned to him)
<psivaa> cjwatson: ack, thank you
#ubuntu-installer 2013-05-14
<xnox> maxb: use server or mini.iso and install ubuntu desktop task is a way to install. Alternative, more hard-core way is to setup software raid with correct hostname flag & then start the installer, it will offer the raid device for installation. But then one need to chroot into it, install mdadm & update-initramfs.
<maxb> OK, thanks. Using the server install is easy enough, if non-obvious. At least I have my facts all organized when people complain at me now :-)
<xnox> maxb: it should be possible to pre-seed raid install with desktop cd, but it will fail to boot, unless one chroots in success command & installs mdadm/update-initramfs.
<xnox> maxb: but it's like between  not-supporter and not-recommended.
 * GrueMaster id debugging a crash in oem-config.  Appears to be specific to bogl-bterm.
<GrueMaster> In 12.04.2
#ubuntu-installer 2013-05-15
<bdmurray> xnox: https://errors.ubuntu.com/problem/a0406d2087b1cf849d0d496f6542c9a59ead0a53 that seems rather odd
<GrueMaster> What would be teh best way to debug why oem-config crashes in Ubuntu server LTS 12.04.2 amd64?  apport-retrace is showing a bus error in bogl-bterm (had to add "Package:  bogl-bterm" to the /var/crash file).
#ubuntu-installer 2013-05-16
<GrueMaster> Morning.  Anyone have tips as to how to proceed with debugging oem-config crashes after using oem-config-prepare on 12.04 server?
<cjwatson> Upload the bogl-bterm crash file with ubuntu-bug and with any luck it will be retraced
<GrueMaster> Doubptful.  I tried retracing it with apport-retrace -g.  Initially it complains because there is no Package: tag in the crash file.  I have added it and now it comes back with " received signal SIGBUS ... at bogl.c:351.  Appears to be font related.
<GrueMaster> And I'm having a hard time uploading crash reports through the corporate firewall from hell here.
<GrueMaster> I have been able to reproduce this in a vm using both ubuntu-12.04-server-amd64.iso and ubuntu-12.04.2-server-amd64.iso.
<cjwatson> Or just stick the .crash file somewhere.
<cjwatson> Can't do much without it
<GrueMaster> cjwatson: Where can I copy it to?  I have had to scp it to my home system, but my home system is running a different version and I don't want it to taint the bug report by using ubuntu-bug.
<cjwatson> you could just attach it to a bug
<cjwatson> it's a bit more hassle if we can't let the retracer do it but not insurmountable
<GrueMaster> Ok, now do I file it against bogl-bterm or ubiquity (oem-config)?
<cjwatson> bogl
<cjwatson> (the source package for bogl-bterm)
<GrueMaster> Ok.  Bug 1180880
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1180880 in bogl (Ubuntu) "Crash when starting oem-config on Ubuntu Server 12.04 amd64." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1180880
<GrueMaster> cjwatson: Is there anything else I can do on my end to try to get this going?  I really need a solution, as my work will be starting to ship preloaded and tested systems to customers.  I'd prefer them to be using Ubuntu.
<cjwatson> GrueMaster: I can't help much today, as I have meetings all day
<cjwatson> I'm clearer tomorrow
<GrueMaster> Understood.  Just trying to do what I can on my end.  I have hardware, just little expertise on debugging oem-config.
<GrueMaster> I'm testing some other scenarios now.  Will document any relevant findings.
#ubuntu-installer 2013-05-17
<tjaalton> should the installer recognize win8 and offer to resize the partitions?
<tjaalton> I have a machine where it doesn't work, and I wonder how hard it would be to fix
<cjwatson> tjaalton: in principle ntfsresize is meant to work, yes
<tjaalton> cjwatson: right, I see ntfsresize output on the syslog, it has recognized the partitions
<tjaalton> but the partitioner doesn't recognize that win is installed
<tjaalton> *win8
<cjwatson> Maybe ubiquity.misc.windows_startup_folder is wrong or something
 * cjwatson guesses wildly
<tjaalton> ah, checking
<tjaalton> googling showed that this is a common issue
<tjaalton> there's probably a bug about it too
<tjaalton> bug 1079056
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1079056 in os-prober (Ubuntu) "ubiquity does not detect Windows 8(UEFI)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1079056
<cjwatson> Ah, well, that's pending merge
<tjaalton> oh, cool
<cjwatson> xnox: ^- you're touched-it-last on os-prober and I think there's a branch awaiting sponsorship, possibly
<cjwatson> Wait, that landed 23 hours ago
<tjaalton> heh
<tjaalton> ok I'll try todays image
<cjwatson> Yeah, please do, would be good to know if that's fixed
<tjaalton> sounds sru material?
<tjaalton> perhaps for 12.04.3
<cjwatson> Probably
<cjwatson> There's a grub2 fix that goes along with it
<cjwatson> But I'd like to know that it all works as a unit in saucy first
<tjaalton> right
<tjaalton> I'll know in 20min :)
<tjaalton> cjwatson: doesn't work with the current image, os-prober update is included
<cjwatson> any legwork you can do to debug this would be appreciated; tends to be horrific to debug remotely ...
 * cjwatson is currently trying to reproduce GrueMaster's oem-config bug from yesterday
<tjaalton> yeah I'll have a look at os-prober..
<cjwatson> First check whether os-prober detects Windows at all, I suppose; could be a multi-part bug and now ubiquity needs to be fixed
<tjaalton> I get a grub-probe error for the usb-stick, that's it
<cjwatson> OK, well os-prober itself is not too complicated to debug
<tjaalton> hmm how to enable the debug output?
<cjwatson> You'll find it in syslog
<tjaalton> eh, 05efi skips ntfs partitions
<tjaalton> os-probes/mounte/05efi that is
<cjwatson> The EFI System Partition isn't normally allowed to be NTFS
<tjaalton> ah, well here it is
<cjwatson> Note EFI System Partition != Windows /, usually ...
<tjaalton> ok, that wasn't it :)
<cjwatson> But, OK, does it work if you add an ntfs condition there?
<tjaalton> no
<tjaalton> "$partition is not a ESP partition: exiting"
<cjwatson> So - what makes you think that this partition is an EFI System Partition?
<tjaalton> was looking at the wrong partition
<tjaalton> it has five, sda1 ntfs, sda2 efi, sda3 unused, sda4 ntfs, sda5 ntfs
<tjaalton> "sda2 is fat partition, exiting"
<tjaalton> there
<cjwatson> Ah, maybe this is a grub-mount thing
<cjwatson> compare:
<cjwatson> ./os-probes/mounted/x86/20microsoft:21: fat) debug "$1 is a FAT partition (mounted by GRUB)" ;;
<tjaalton> adding fat to 05efi fixed it
<cjwatson> I'll fix that upstream, then, thanks
<tjaalton> cool, thanks
<tjaalton> restarting ubiquity didn't go as planned :)
<cjwatson> Requires fairly considerable care
<cjwatson> Probably best to reboot though
<tjaalton> I'll lose the os-prober hack then :)
<cjwatson> Not if you reboot to a live session and reapply it first
<tjaalton> ah
<cjwatson> (Restarting can work if you make sure to kill all relevant processes and rm -rf /var/lib/partman)
<tjaalton> oh well, rebooted already
<tjaalton> hm, ubiquity still doesn't play along
<cjwatson> Could be looking in the wrong partition - os-prober would be telling it about the ESP but that doesn't have the Windows startup folder on it
<cjwatson> I forget how that gets matched up normally ...
<cjwatson> ev might remember
<cjwatson> Or xnox
<cjwatson> infinity: I pushed our outstanding mklibs changes upstream - 0.1.37 will be syncable once it's available
<tjaalton> ok so it's missing something else
<tjaalton> since os-prober just lists the efi partition now
<tjaalton> "skipping legacy bootloaders on uefi system"
<cjwatson> Right, what I mean is that os-prober is indeed only going to list the ESP (correctly), but ubiquity needs to know how to figure out where the Windows root partition is from that
<tjaalton> oh
<cjwatson> os-prober is only supposed to list the things that it's actually sensible to boot
<tjaalton> gotcha
<cjwatson> GrueMaster: Ah, I may have a lead
 * cjwatson tests
<cjwatson> Bingo
<cjwatson> GrueMaster: https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-installer/ubiquity/precise-proposed/revision/5433
<cjwatson> (tested, works for me, etc.)
<cjwatson> and heading into the unapproved SRU queue now
<GrueMaster> cjwatson: Awesome!  I'll apply the patch and test here.
<GrueMaster> Tested in both VM and raw hardware with 12.04 (amd64).  This fixes the issue.  Thanks.
<GrueMaster> I'll keep a local .deb with the fix until it gets into the pool.  Deployment can't wait for SRU process, but it will make our work a LOT easier (and gets Ubuntu Server out more on preinstalled systems).
<cjwatson> Great.
<infinity> cjwatson: Hah, d'oh.  I was considering backing some of my mklibs changes out, since we no longer have linkers that live in deep paths, but I guess there's no harm in keeping that path handling safer either.
<cjwatson> Well, you can back it out in Debian if you like; but as you say ...
<infinity> cjwatson: IIRC, didn't it require a coordinated change mirrored to something else at the same time?  rootskel or something?
<infinity> cjwatson: (Which was why we didn't push it during the d-i freezes)
<infinity> rootskel (1.101ubuntu1) raring; urgency=low
<infinity>   * Resynchronise with Debian.  Remaining changes:
<infinity>     - Remove the lib64 -> lib symlinks, no longer necessary with the new
<infinity>       mklibs.
<infinity> ^-- That change.
<cjwatson> Was that actually necessary?
<cjwatson> Or just expedient?
<infinity> I don't remember if it blows up without that change or if it was just the right thing to do.
#ubuntu-installer 2013-05-18
<cjwatson> infinity: That rootskel change was indeed the bit we needed, so pushed as well.  Thanks.
<cjwatson> And I synced mklibs.
#ubuntu-installer 2014-05-12
<cmack2> Is there a place where the kernel configuration is saved for the kernel used in the ubuntu-server ISOs (e.g., ubuntu-14.04-server-amd64.iso)?
<CarlFK> cmack2: pretty sure /boot/config-3.13.0-24-generic (from my desktop install)
<cmack2> Is there any way I can access /boot/config-3.13.0-24-generic without having to boot into the kernel on the ISO (e.g., is the source stored somewhere or can I extract it from a file)?
#ubuntu-installer 2014-05-13
<cjenkin2> cjwatson: Just wanted you to know that the advice you gave me, concerning rebuilding console-setup to get ubiquity to recognize a custom keyboard layout, was spot on
<cjenkin2> Thanks a bunch :)
#ubuntu-installer 2014-05-14
<cmack2> How is the kernel for the ubuntu-server ISO compiled? Are there scripts for this?
<CarlFK> cmack2: I am sure it is a package, and I think the -server and desktop now use the same kernel
<cmack2> Which package?
<CarlFK> linux-image-3.13.0-24-generic (that is what is installed on my desktop )
<CarlFK> I am pretty sure, but it would be good if you have a server install handy: apt-cache policy linux-image-3.13.0-24-generic
<cmack2> The vmlinuz file from http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/l/linux/linux-image-3.13.0-24-generic_3.13.0-24.47_amd64.deb differs from vmlinuz file from http://releases.ubuntu.com/14.04/ubuntu-14.04-server-amd64.iso
<cmack2> It does not look like the kernel for ubuntu-14.04-server-amd64.iso comes from the linux-image-3.13.0-24-generic_3.13.0-24.47_amd64 package
<cmack2> Where else could the kernel in ubuntu-14.04-server-amd64.iso come from?
<infinity> cmack2: It's 24.46, not 24.47
<infinity> 24.47 was a post-release security update, we didn't hop in a time machine to build the release ISOs with it. ;)
<cmack2> The vmlinuz file in the server ISO seems to have additional content at the end than the vmlinuz file in linux-image-3.13.0-24-generic_3.13.0-24.46_amd64.deb
<cmack2> It looks like a secure boot signing in the server ISO
<cmack2> How is this added?
<xnox> linux-image-signed (well the real one) does sbattach to add back the secure-boot signature to the kernel.
<xnox> in postinst.
<cmack2> xnox: What is "the real one" of linux-image-signed?
<xnox> cmack2: linux-signed-generic is just a metapackage which depends on a package with a signature for a matching kernel.
<xnox> e.g. linux-image-3.10.0-3-generic 's signature is in linux-signed-image-3.10.0-3-generic
#ubuntu-installer 2014-05-15
<pmatulis> how can i force/override the nameserver used in the installer so i can influence name resolution on the target?  the local dhcp server is not in my control.  or maybe i can just add entries to /etc/hosts ?
<pmatulis> or just re-write resolv.conf?
<pmatulis> but i need to first access my pressed file that requires name resolution
<pmatulis> going by IP doesn't seem to work
<CarlFK> pmatulis: IP should work
<pmatulis> CarlFK: yeah, i got that to work but i'm just not used to lighttpd.  it's weird
<pmatulis> CarlFK: then i did an early_command to re-write the target resolv.conf and it's working
<CarlFK> gross ;)
<pmatulis> heh heh
<CarlFK> I think it would be better to add entries to /etc/hosts - which is different from /target/etc/hosts, so it would not be part of the install
<CarlFK> but meh.. dns has its uses
<pmatulis> well i do want resolv.conf to keep the custom value.  let's see what i'll end up with
<CarlFK> I think you will want to feed that into CONF=/etc/NetworkManager/system-connections  https://github.com/CarlFK/veyepar/blob/master/setup/nodes/pxe/shaz/var/www/lc/late.sh#L177
<CarlFK> nm clobbers resolv.conf
<pmatulis> no n-m , server only
<pmatulis> and resolv.conf popped back
<pmatulis> how do i keep it at the customer value?  OR keep /etc/hosts at a custom value?
<CarlFK> did you modify /target/etc/resolve.conf ?in late_command?
<pmatulis> no
<CarlFK> in case it isn't clear: the installer mounts / under /target and does chroot stuff to set it up
<pmatulis> i guess i'll do that
<pmatulis> ok, good to know
#ubuntu-installer 2014-05-16
<pmatulis> d-i     late_command string in-target echo "10.230.4.32 preseed.example.com" >> /etc/hosts
<pmatulis> CarlFK: any idea why this does not work? ↑
<CarlFK> pmatulis: looks ok to me. check the install logs that are saved to /var/log/installer/syslog
<pmatulis> CarlFK: yeah, says 'late_command doesn't exist'
<CarlFK> pmatulis: what says that?
<CarlFK> carl@twist:~/Dropbox/Public$ sudo grep late_command /var/log/installer/syslog
<CarlFK> May  2 18:14:37 debconf: --> GET preseed/late_command
<CarlFK> I may have more in there than you because I boot the installer with append initrd=ubuntu/trusty/amd64/initrd.gz root=/dev/rd/0 rw auto=true netcfg/wireless_wep= interface=auto hostname= netcfg/dhcpv6_timeout=5 DEBCONF_DEBUG=5
<CarlFK> DEBCONF_DEBUG=5 - try adding that
<pmatulis> i have debug, sec
<pmatulis> CarlFK: http://imagebin.ca/v/1MYbTEWZHD1o
<CarlFK> good start, that is where it is set (i guess when the file is parsed)  later in that file should be where it is executed
<CarlFK> screen shot because it is running in a vm?
<pmatulis> it's a vm.  i could have ssh'd but it was right there so...
<pmatulis> that screenie shows the only instances of the string '/hosts'
<CarlFK> late_command ?
<CarlFK> May 13 22:03:33 debconf: --> GET preseed/late_command
<CarlFK> May 13 22:03:33 preseed: running preseed command preseed/late_command: cd /target/tmp && wget http://$url/lc/late.sh && chmod u+x late.sh && chroot /target /tmp/late.sh $(debconf-get mirror/suite) $(debconf-get passwd/username)
<pmatulis> CarlFK: not much there
<pmatulis> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7470744/
<CarlFK> d-i preseed/late_command string cd ...
<CarlFK> I think you are missing "string" ?
<CarlFK> er, never mind
<pmatulis> going to bed, be back here tomorrow
<CarlFK> long shot: ...
<CarlFK> hold up ;)
<pmatulis> huh?
<CarlFK> ya know how this doesn't work: sudo echo foo>>/etc/hosts ?
<CarlFK> cuz the sudo only sudo's echo foo, but not >>/etc/hosts ?
<CarlFK> I am wondering if the results of in-target get appended to your installer's /etc/hosts
<pmatulis> nothing gets appended
<CarlFK> right
<CarlFK> mabye.
<CarlFK> in-target echo "10.230.4.32 preseed.example.com" >> /etc/hosts
<CarlFK> er, how do you know?
<CarlFK> it may be in  installer's /etc/hosts  not /target/etc/hosts
<CarlFK> or in-target runs the command in a shell that doesn't send it's output anywhere.  (kinda making stuff up here.. I don't know what in-target does)
<pmatulis> hmmm, i think i'm missing 'preseed/' in preseed/late_command
<CarlFK> oh look :)
<CarlFK> maybe I should go to bed too.
<pmatulis> this should work.  will see in morning.  thanks for helping
<CarlFK> sleep well
<cmack2> How is the ubuntu-server ISO assembled from the various packages that constitute it? Are there build scripts that assemble everything into one ISO file? If so, where are they located?
<cjwatson> lp:ubuntu-cdimage + lp:~ubuntu-cdimage/debian-cd/ubuntu
<cjwatson> (well, plus other stuff in configs/devel in lp:ubuntu-cdimage, really)
<xnox> ... and the server seed itself to define the canonical list of packages that constitue it.
<cmack2> Where is the server seed?
<cjwatson> lp:~ubuntu-core-dev/ubuntu-seeds/platform.utopic + lp:~ubuntu-core-dev/ubuntu-seeds/ubuntu.utopic
<cmack2> I am trying to fix a problem on my machine described by https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-cdimage/+bug/1298610 in which the installer in ubuntu-14.04-server-amd64.iso cannot connect to the network because my machine only has a Broadcom chipset; I would like to put together an ISO with bcmwl included but I am not sure how. Any suggestions?
<cjwatson> https://wiki.debian.org/DebianInstaller/Modify/CustomKernel will probably need some adaptation but is likely to be the simplest place to start.
<cjwatson> It's much easier to use that approach to build a miniature ISO that grabs almost everything from the network than a full server ISO.
<cmack2> Thanks
<pmatulis> CarlFK: still didn't work
<pmatulis> anyone know why this would not give me an extra line in the target's /etc/hosts file?
<pmatulis> d-i     preseed/late_command string in-target echo "10.230.4.32 preseed.papamike.ca" >> /etc/hosts
<pmatulis> the logs don't show any error
<cjwatson> because you have your scoping wrong - in-target only wraps the echo, not the >>
<cjwatson> and in-target is totally pointless there anyway :)
<cjwatson> d-i preseed/late_command string echo "10.230.4.32 preseed.papamike.ca" >> /target/etc/hosts
<pmatulis> sigh, ok, thanks a lot
<cjenkin2> I have a very noob question: I am reading about preseeding because I want to override the defaults of some sections (locale, keyboard layout).
<cjenkin2> The guide I am reading says you won't be able to preseed these using any method besides through the initrd,
<cjenkin2> however the the target system installs is it installs an initial system on the machine automatically, then sets oem-configure to run again on the next boot. Could you then preseed locale from the install medium (in this case MMC)?
#ubuntu-installer 2014-05-17
<CarlFK> cjenkin2: I think you misread - where to you see: won't be able to preseed these using any method besides through the initrd,
<cjenkin2> CarlFK: https://help.ubuntu.com/12.10/installation-guide/i386/preseed-contents.html
<cjenkin2> Under the heading "Localization"
<CarlFK> this?  "Setting localization values will only work if you are using initrd preseeding. With all other methods the preconfiguration file will only be loaded after these questions have been asked.  "
<cjenkin2> Right
<cjenkin2> Am I misreading it?
<CarlFK> yes ;)
<cjenkin2> You think you could help me read it correctly? xD What's the difference between localization values and selecting locale, language, keyboard?
<CarlFK> I thinks so.. I am not an expert, but I know a bit about it
<CarlFK> are you installing 12.10?
<cjenkin2> No, 10.10
<cjenkin2> on an ARM architecture, even
<CarlFK> oh my ;)  Some of the keys (that's what I call the preseed file: keys and values) some of the keys may have changed
<infinity> 10.10?  Seriously?
<cjenkin2> That wouldn't surprise me.
<infinity> Are you familiar with the concept of EOL software?
<cjenkin2> infinity: Yup. And Linux kernel 2.6.38, even
<cjenkin2> Yes, but the higher-ups think Canonical will host it forever regardless, and / or are willing to host it themselves if necessary
<infinity> Erm, hosting isn't the issue, no one's FIXING it.
<infinity> It's riddled with security holes.
<antarus> isn't it beer oclock anyways? :p
<cjenkin2> lol
<cjenkin2> I don't think anyone's too concerned at this point about the security issues
<CarlFK> https://help.ubuntu.com/10.10  "The requested URL /10.10 was not found on this server."
<cjenkin2> oh dear
<CarlFK> in case the higher ups need some evidince
<CarlFK> so not having the docs is going to add to the fun
<cjenkin2> We have PowerDeveloper, it's fine
<cjenkin2> --sarcasm
<infinity> cjenkin2: You really, really should talk these higher ups into basing their work on an LTS (12.04 or 14.04)
<infinity> Anyhow, the claim that you need to us initrd or cmdline presseing for locales may well be true.
<antarus> base it on 10.04, that was na lts!
<infinity> Not that cmdline preseeding is hard.
<antarus> you have a good 10 months left ;p
<infinity> antarus: I'm not sure if I should palm my own face, or yours.
<cjenkin2> lol
<infinity> antarus: Can we settle on both?
<CarlFK> antarus: oh right.. and there are docs
<CarlFK> https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/installation-guide/i386/preseed-contents.html
<CarlFK> cjenkin2: I think what is confusing you:
<cjenkin2> CarlFK: Ah, thanks! I trusted my former co-worker to link the the appropriate tutorial, should have checked the version
<CarlFK> some values get asked before the preseed file can be loaded - good example is dhcp/static can not be read from a preseed file hosted on an http server
<CarlFK> so in that case, the network settings have to be passed some other way
<antarus> infinity: slap me? how dare you
<CarlFK> like on the kernel line
<antarus> infinity: sadly I am moving on from the land of Goobuntu, so I may troll in here less often
<cjenkin2> CarlFK: I have a question about that actually. It seems strange to me to set one-time preseed values from the kernel bootargs
<CarlFK> cjenkin2: keep in mind it is the line that boots the installer, not the kernel that gets installed
<infinity> antarus: Aww.  What's the next career move for you?
<cjenkin2> CarlFK: I should direct you again to my earlier comment: we install our OS onto the machine first, then re-run ubiquity
<antarus> infinity: I'll be on the team that runs blobstore at google
<cjenkin2> Wait, can you set the installer bootargs, have that configured as the default, then have it still be the default when you re-run?
<infinity> antarus: I can only assume that's the codename for an online grocery store targetted at the average American?
<CarlFK> cjenkin2: oh. I thought that was a workaround to not being able to do someting
<antarus> infinity: oh no thats the real name of thing
<infinity> antarus: Oh, like a storage thing, I guess?
<antarus> yeah
<cjenkin2> CarlFK: Nope. I think it was done in order to pre-image the hardware and give it to customers
<infinity> cjenkin2: Err, wait, if you're using oem-config, why would you be preseeding locale?
<CarlFK> I like cinder block better.  reminds me of the book shelves you build out of cinder blocks :D
<infinity> cjenkin2: That's the whole POINT of oem-config, is to let the user pick.
<cjenkin2> I would like to set defaults with preseeding, is all
<cjenkin2> In particular,
<cjenkin2> we have a stupid keyboard that I had to make a special layout for
<cjenkin2> And I would like this to be the default layout at config time
<cjenkin2> Also it's intended for Spanish speakers, but the default is US / English
<infinity> So, I kinda missed the bit where you're using oem-config before.  The magic (relative term here) of oem-config is that it's operating on an already-installed system.
<infinity> So, you install, you can configure things a certain way, then oem-config-prepare.
<infinity> Which means between "install" and "prepare" would be where you'd configure your weird keyboard.
<cjenkin2> Yes. And so the selected configuration will be the default when I run oem-config-prepare ?
<infinity> Possibly.
<xnox> infinity: cjenkin2: there is hidden magic to trigger pre-seeding oem-config end-user setup. This way keys that are preseeded are not asked for, but everything else is. (if any)
<infinity> xnox: Keep in mind he's doing this on 10.10 (yes, really), so if oem-config works at all, it could be a mirable.
<infinity> Or a miracle.
<cjenkin2> xnox: I want the user to still make the choice
<cjenkin2> My logic is: the keyboard is stupid and most people type from muscle memory, so they should have the option of selecting a keyboard that is they way their fingers work
<cjenkin2> but it seems like the default should be what's actually on the printed keyboard
<cjenkin2> infinity: Alright, I think I will try making the installer bootargs preseed keyboard, layout, and locale
<xnox> cjenkin2: passing d-i locale and keyboard config on the kernel cmdline should achieve that, i think.
<cjenkin2> and see if oem-config-prepare respects these choices
<xnox> yeah, that's the best strategy.
<cjenkin2> xnox: Cool :)
<infinity> If it doesn't, you can just keep it on the cmdline for the firstboot too. :P
<infinity> Oh, but I dunno if oem-config reads cmdline.
<infinity> Well, this'll all be experimentation anyway.
<cjenkin2> infinity: Right
<infinity> Even if we all knew how it all works in oem-config in 14.04 (which, clearly, even the people who wrote half of it are fuzzy on), none of us have a clue how 10.10 works anymore. :)
<infinity> Have I mentioned yet that you should use a newer Ubuntu? :)
<cjenkin2> Thank you guys for being so helpful! :)
<cjwatson> If pressed to ask without looking at the code, I'd be inclined to preseed oem-config by way of debconf-set-selections or similar, rather than by hoping that things like kernel args will work.
<cjenkin2> infinity: lol. I'll talk to my bosses, but we have very few people to work on this
<cjwatson> Should be more reliable.
<infinity> If it's just a question of having a crappy vendor kernel you can't upgrade, precise's userspace should be perfectly fine with a 2.6.38 kernel.
<cjwatson> s/to ask/to answer/
<infinity> cjenkin2: Right, debconf-set-selections was sort of what I was driving at with the "set it before running oem-config-prepare".
<infinity> Err..
<infinity> cjwatson: ^
<infinity> Or similar.
<cjwatson> I don't recall for certain whether it works at all though; I think in particular there has been a tension between "make default keyboard in oem-config respect preseeded value" and "make default keyboard in oem-config be something that's reasonable for the locale you picked"
<cjenkin2> infinity, cjwatson: I see. I will look at that then
<cjwatson> And since both of those end up being communicated by basically the same mechanism, it's a tough problem to resolve
<cjwatson> (This is all from n-year-old memory though)
<cjenkin2> Anyway, thanks again you guys :)
<cjenkin2> In addition to grunt programmer I am also errand-runner, so I have to go FedEx some machines now
<cjwatson> Preseeding the locale at least should work
<cjwatson> Good luck
<cjwatson> (And I think oem-config forces re-asking questions in many cases, but failing that, you can preseed a question and then preseed its seen flag to false; debconf-set-selections(1) has an example)
<infinity> cjwatson: He wants it to be seen, just with a different default.  I think.
#ubuntu-installer 2015-05-11
<tai271828> xnox, may I have a quick question of ubuntu ubiquity in oem mode?
<tai271828> xnox, the question is: may I pressed ubuntu ubiquity in oem mode when oem-config-firstboot is launched to have first user setup?
<tai271828> xnox, I have took a look of oem-config-firstboot, if my understanding is correct, I could only use boot parameter for debug (by debug-oem-config) and automatic (by automatic-oem-config). I wish I was wrong ; )
<xnox> superm1: care to comment about biosdevname vs ifname thread on ubuntu-devel? "Proposal: enable stateless persistant network interface names"
#ubuntu-installer 2015-05-12
<blakep> Anyone here?
#ubuntu-installer 2015-05-13
<bdmurray> cyphermox: I'm trying to track down why whoopsie isn't running on the wily live cd and discovered that whoopsie won't run if ubiquity-dm exists. This was done because of bug 1123798.
<bdmurray> I've tested bug 1123798 using Laney's test case in comment #10 and didn't recreate the issue
<bdmurray> cyphermox: the point being I want to remove that check and see what happens
<cyphermox> bdmurray: go for it :)
<cyphermox> bdmurray: my guess is now systemd makes some of the stuff that whoopsie needed already available, so things aren't exploding as badly when ubiquity-dm is runnign
<bdmurray> it certainly seems fine but I wanted to give you a heads up
<infinity> bdmurray: The curious part is that it seems that change was backed out of whoopsie's ubiquity config, someone just missed the systemd unit.
<infinity> bdmurray: Oh, that someone was you. :P
<infinity> Err, upstart config, even.
<infinity> We need fewer things that start with 'u'.
#ubuntu-installer 2015-05-15
<Guest15643> can anyone help with preseeding with oem-config? Question 266541 on ubiquity launchpad.
<Guest15643> I'm not sure if what I'm trying to do is recommended
<Guest15643> install ubuntu precise server amd64 in oem-mode, install software, run oem-config-prepare, add preseed.cfg to initrd so that keyboard is not prompted user is not prompted and software is installed from hard drive on first boot , reboot, manually add automatic-oem-config and debug-oem-config to command line, preseeding doesn't appear to work
<Guest15643> can anyone advise the format required for the preseed.cfg file? I've seen lines starting with oem-config, ubiquity and d-i. I've tried all three and can't get the preseed.cfg to work.
<XenophonF> hey everyone - i'm trying to reverse engineer the ubuntu installation process because ubiquity doesn't support my desired installation scheme
<XenophonF> my initial pass at this used debootstrap to install into a chroot  environment, mounted the various special file systems, and called "apt-get install ubuntu-desktop" to complete the install
<XenophonF> however there are a few bugs in the resulting installation, so I'd like to get a clearer picture of what the official installer does behind the scenes
<XenophonF> is this the right place to ask questions?
<XenophonF> ah never mind - i'm going to install ubuntu desktop to usb flash drive instead, and then copy that to my encrypted zfs pool
#ubuntu-installer 2016-05-16
<thatva> Hi. Is it possible to use a different squashfs when installing to disk? I've tried to use a preseeded "ubiquity ubiquity/install/filesystem-images string /cdrom/localdata/customized.squashfs" but couldn't get it to work
<cyphermox> thatva: you can, but the files should be under the casper path (/cdrom/casper, usually), or as exactly: /live/image/live/filesystem.squashfs
<cyphermox> thatva: you may change the "casper" string in the casper path by setting LIVE_MEDIA_PATH to what you want
<cyphermox> ie. LIVE_MEDIA_PATH=toto will get you /cdrom/toto as a path.
<cyphermox> so when you preseed filesystem-images, use just the file-name if the file is in /cdrom/casper
<cyphermox> in other words, either put your file in /cdrom/casper, or edit /etc/casper.conf to set LIVE_MEDIA_PATH to something else and then put the file in that directly (and in both cases, just preseed the file name with no path, unless you need more path items than /cdrom/casper/
<thatva> perfect, thank you!
#ubuntu-installer 2016-05-18
<xnox> is debian-installer cross-buildable?
#ubuntu-installer 2016-05-19
<xnox> cjwatson, cyphermox - when fetch-url is trying to fetch from https, and there are no certificates should it try to opportunistically anna-install ca-certificates-udeb first?
<xnox> (and that means creating ca-certificates-udeb...)
<xnox> d-i network-console/authorized_keys_url string https://launchpad.net/~xnox/+sshkeys -> currently fails and would be nice =)
<cyphermox> xnox: sure
<cyphermox> or perhaps better actually depend on ca-certificates-udeb from net-retriever or something?
<cyphermox> wait, no
<cyphermox> well, something like that rather than trying to anna-install every time you grab any url.
<cjwatson> compare SSL_CERTS in the d-i build system
#ubuntu-installer 2016-05-20
<zackc> hi! is there a preseed option equivalent to kickstart's "clearpart --all" ?
<cj> hey folks
<cj> https://wp.colliertech.org/~cjac/tmp/no-kernel.png
<cj> can has help?
<cyphermox> cj: make sure you use the latest netboot image for the release you want
<cj> thanks.  did that.
<cj> it was a bad value for a sources.list entry
<cyphermox> zackc: not that I know, d-i doesn't touch disks that it's not installing to
<cyphermox> cj: cool, good to know
<zackc> cyphermox: ah, ok. thanks
<CarlFK> I think I was told No, but incase.. is there something that will use the current release name (xenial) in d-i apt-setup/local0/repository string deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/timvideos/fpga-support/ubuntu wily main
#ubuntu-installer 2016-05-21
<cj> cjwatson: is 7D86500B safe?
<cj> will things signed with it make me dirty?
<cj> you sure have a lot of signatures, sir.
<cjwatson> cj: sounds like my key ...
<cj> cjwatson: is it possible to grab the preseed file at tftp time rather than waiting until after the NIC has been configured?
#ubuntu-installer 2016-05-22
<cj> cjwatson: were you the one behind grub2?
<cj> looks like you're on the pkg-grub-devel probably
<cj> weren't you the sole maintainer at one point?  I recall seeing my name on grub at one point :-)
<|Ost`Age|> Good Morning
<cj> so...  why does I gets prompted to enter the mirror country if I specify ubuntu.osuosl.org instead of us.archive.ubuntu.com ?
<cj> it doesn't look like make -j works for the rebuild_netboot target, eh?
<cj> It takes 1:30 to rebuild the initrd with that target.  it's seriously putting a crimp in my development lifecycle
<cj> anyone have an example of using the classes selector?
<cjwatson> cj: don't think there's any tftp preseed support, no
<cj> looks like url=tftp://... works fine
<cjwatson> cj: I'm a bit inactive at the moment, but I used to be active upstream and I maintain the Debian package.  I don't think it would be fair to describe me as the one behind grub2 though; yes I have a fair bit of code in there, but I was late to the party
<cj> and the busybox has a tftp client
<cjwatson> oh gosh, so it does
<cj> but I'm baking the files in to the initrd now
<cjwatson> entirely hadn't noticed that fetch-url had a tftp method
<cj> I thought you added that patch
<cj> ha
<cjwatson> no, git blame says it was Ryan Niebur
<cjwatson> oh, I uploaded that particular version to Debian but there was lots of stuff in there :)
<cj> your name was all over the debbug I think.
<cj> so... classes... I can't find any examples.
<cj> what does it do?  just export some value for the early- and late- scripts to use?
<cjwatson> is it still a thing?
<cjwatson> I thought it was from the old auto-install, which I think was integrated in a somewhat different way
<cj> okay.  Maybe so.  I guess that would explain why I can't find any examples.
<cj> I am automating the process of preseeding a set of openstack nodes
<cj> I figured I could use controller, compute, block and object as classes with slightly different preseed files for each
<cj> but what I'm doing now is specifying file=.../${CLASS}.preseed on the kernel args list and having the first line of ${CLASS}.preseed be d-i preseed/include string preseed
<cj> where ./preseed contains general values and ./${CLASS}.preseed contains specific values
<cj> if I just wanted to build tmp/netboot/dir_tree/ubuntu-installer/amd64/initrd.gz is there a better target to use than qemu_netinst / rebuild_netinst ?
#ubuntu-installer 2017-05-17
<ahoneybun> heyo I'm wondering if anyone can look at: https://code.launchpad.net/~aaronhoneycutt/ubiquity/artful/+merge/324028
#ubuntu-installer 2018-05-15
<wdennis_> Hi all, have a d-i partman question... I am trying to do a custom LVM layout using 'partman-auto/expert_recipe' as follows: https://pastebin.com/raw/ijNfHQ86
<wdennis_> But instead of getting what I expected, I am getting the following partitioning: https://pastebin.com/raw/1zhW6e47
<wdennis_> Can anyone tell me why I'm not getting the desired partitioning? (and maybe also why I got the partitioning I did)
<wdennis_> By the way, if this is not the correct venue to ask for d-i help, please point me to the right place... Thx
#ubuntu-installer 2018-05-16
 * wdennis gets tired of listening to the crickets here...
#ubuntu-installer 2020-05-12
<Teduardo> Hi, is anyone still in this channel?
<CarlFK> sure
<Teduardo> I've just been having an issue understanding why the Ubuntu 20.04 autoinstall creates a 100% VG but only a 1% LV/filesystem by default if you don't specify a storage: block in the autoinstall file.
<Teduardo> I sent a report to the ubuntu-installer mailing list and there hasn't been any response as of yet.
<CarlFK> I probably cant help you, but I;m curious.  can you pastebin your autoinstall file?
<xnox> Teduardo:  hi
<xnox> Teduardo:  there were some bugs about it, and if you refresh the snap when offered it will use "better" defaults.
<xnox> Teduardo:  it is intentional, to not use all of the VG, as otherwise one cannot make any snapshots at all, or resize things.
<xnox> Teduardo:  you can see discussion about the design at https://github.com/CanonicalLtd/subiquity/pull/737
<xnox> If disk is less than 10GB, use all of it.
<xnox> If disk is between 10GB and 20GB, use 10GB.
<xnox> If disk is between 20GB and 200GB, use 50%.
<xnox> If disk is larger than 200GB, use 100GB.
<xnox> is the current implementation (if you choose to update subiquity snap to latest)
<xnox> Teduardo:  can you explain why you want the rootfs LV to use the whole space?
<Teduardo> Refresh the snaps? I am using the daily iso to do the install because whomever decided to get rid of the netboot images
<Teduardo> Well, if you are installing to a physical machine with one disk in it, it doesnt really make sense to me that it would create a 100% VG and then a 1% LV and 1% filesystem.
<Teduardo> It's not really going to be resized in my environment anyway
<Teduardo> Also the larger issue I have is that I would expect that if you completely avoid putting a storage: stanza in the auto install config file that what it would do is basically the exact same thing as just hitting enter and accepting the defaults in the installer
<Teduardo> but it seems to do something totally different
<Teduardo> which is pretty confusing
<Teduardo> Is there a simple command that I can put into the storage: configuration to tell it to do exactly what it is doing by default except make the LV and the FS use the rest of the space of the VG?
<Teduardo> I looked at the generated autoinstall configuration (the log from the install) file but it's sort of difficult to understand what is happening in there.
<xnox> Teduardo:  "except make the LV and the FS use the rest of the space of the VG" => you mean whichever drive is being guided partitioned, create PV over most of it, create VG out of that, and create LV which uses all of it?
<xnox> Teduardo:  but why do you want LVM at all then, why not just use ext4 => that defaults to using the whole drive by default.
<xnox> Teduardo:  having LV use 100% of the VG space does not make sence.
<xnox> Teduardo: if installer iso you are using, is not the latest one, it offers to self-update (or one can specify refresh key to do that in autoinstall.yaml)
<xnox> Teduardo:  note that currently it does not use _just 1%_ it uses a lot more than that.
<xnox> Teduardo:  what's your total disk size? Because what the default install does, is dynamic depending on your target machine disk size.
<Teduardo> because the really easy to use kickstart interface was removed and i'm just trying to get this done. I don't care, if this was 16, 17, 18, or 19 I would just tell it to use atomic and I would move on with my life
<Teduardo> but that no longer exists (for some reason)
<Teduardo> It's a 480G drive and it created a 4G LV and a 4G filesystem
<Teduardo> without me specifying anything in the storage: portion of the config
<xnox> storage:
<xnox>   layout:
<Teduardo> The why I am using LVM is because that is your default if you don't specify anything for storage:
<xnox>     name: direct
<xnox> will do ext4, no lvm, full drive
<xnox> i don't think we have a single key to say "use 100% of the lvm"
<xnox> Teduardo:  note if you are getting 4G LV and 4G filesystme, you are using out of date installer
<xnox> Teduardo:  the currnt installer would have created a 480G VG with 200G root LV
<xnox> refresh-installer:
<xnox>   update: true
<xnox> is needed for the installation media, update the installer, prior to completing the install.
<xnox> Teduardo:  are you installing VMs or bare metal? cause for VMs we provide pre-installed server images that simply self-resize on boot, and one doesn't need to provide anything to them. Just the ssh key or password for login.
<Teduardo> its a network boot though..this is my install media
<Teduardo> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-server/daily-live/current/focal-live-server-amd64.iso
<Teduardo> is that not kept up to date?
<Teduardo> It's baremetal
<xnox> it lags a little bit, as it's gated with automatic CI testing. (i.e. i think that image is stale, cause there was new installer published in stable today)
<xnox> i think that location will be updated by tomorrow with latest installer
<Teduardo> so then I need to add refresh-installer: .. to the autoinstall?
<xnox> Teduardo:  normally, for at scale, i'd recommend to install maas => cause that does one click / one api call installs & provisioning and is very easy to use and at the same time flexible / sane.
<Teduardo> also what in the heck were the docs talking about. it said there was an autoinstall-editor snap and then a day later it was like OH MAN WE WERE KIDDING
<Teduardo> yeah but we can only use that for ubuntu and we support 9 distros
<xnox> autoinstall-editor is on the roadmap, we do timebase releases, and if we run out of time, we cut features =/ it will be available later.
<xnox> Teduardo:  maas deployes ubuntu, rehl, centos, windows, freebsd, etc.
<xnox> *rhel
<xnox> Teduardo:  many people use maas to only ever deploy non-ubuntu, because it's that good.
<xnox> but it is an investment.
<Teduardo> Okay i'll look into that, we tried to use it awhile back to deploy openstack and it wasnt mature yet
<xnox> Teduardo:  by the way, the old d-i based installers are still available for 20.04 LTS. They will not be updated in the future, but we did build them for 20.04.
<xnox> Teduardo:  we renamed them and changed the URLs, as otherwise people would not notice that we are trying to stop producing them.
<Teduardo> Okay, all I know is i tried to use the same syntax that I use on 16.04 to install 20.04 and it didn't know what a kickstart was so I moved on to autoinstall
<Teduardo> ahh the installer crashed with that new storage config, i guess i'll add the refresh-installer: part and try it again
<xnox> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-legacy-server/releases/focal/release/ & http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/focal/main/installer-amd64/current/legacy-images/ have the legacy d-i based installer
<xnox> Teduardo:  you can open terminal with like "ctrl+z" or switch to a different tty or help-menu/shell (F1) => and you can do ubuntu-bug subiquity => to collect logs and open a bug report
<Teduardo> since we are just provisioning dedicated servers we really dont need very much to get them ready to go
<xnox> Teduardo:  or open bugs on https://bugs.launchpad.net/subiquity/+filebug?no-redirect
<xnox> Teduardo:  ack. we try hard to make autoinstall.yaml as short / as simple as possible for such a usecase. Thus ideally, I'd rather fix all the bugs for you, for you to continue to use autoinstall.yaml in the shortest form possible.
<xnox> Teduardo:  "the install, use the full disk, sanely" should surely work.
<xnox> Teduardo:  with latest installer without any storage config (but refreshed installer) i do expect it by default to use up 200GB for the rootfs.
<Teduardo> Yeah but why would the autoinstall without any storage config do something different than the installer installer if you just hit enter when it asks
<xnox> Teduardo:  teh images at http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-server/daily-live/20200512.1/ did not pass automated testing yet, but should be using up to 200GB already.
<Teduardo> Sorry if I am being like... single minded
<xnox> Teduardo:  it's not single minded, it's a very valid point.
<xnox> i think that alone deserves a bug report by itself.
<xnox> Teduardo:  may i open a bug which just says "but why would the autoinstall without any storage config do something different than the installer installer if you just hit enter when it asks" basically? and start tracking that.
<Teduardo> Normally what I do if I am being honest is run through the installer once and then I just steal the kickstart or whatever file that was generated by the installer and use that as a guide.
<xnox> Teduardo:  i think the intention was, to not do any weird surprises there =)
<xnox> Teduardo:  the "generate matching autoinstall.yaml at the end of the install" => is on the roadmap, but didn't make it on time.
<xnox> Teduardo:  we hope to have a lot of this done by 20.04.1 in July
<Teduardo> ahhhh okay so what is in the autoinstall log isn't actually what it's even doing
<Teduardo> thats REALLY confusing lol
<Teduardo> but i understand timelines and all that
<CarlFK> Teduardo: I have a similar case: use the interactive install to debug/test/isolate wonky automated installs glitches
<xnox> https://bugs.launchpad.net/subiquity/+bug/1878281 => opened a bug report saying that it is unexpected that interractive != autoinstall.yaml storage layout "default choice"
<xnox> Teduardo:  subiquity is a UX frontend, which parsers things / takes user input, generates curtin config, which then tries to blast disks with ubuntu / configure them, etc.
<xnox> Teduardo:  the autoinstall.yaml stuff is "use cloud-init metadata source, to pre-empt subiquity interractive ui, answer things, and do it's thing" => a bit of a pipeline approache. So yes, there are multiple times when things get interpreted and derived.
<xnox> Teduardo:  thus some files that one can find on /var/log/installer after the install, are not actually the inputs one would override.
<xnox> Teduardo:  https://bugs.launchpad.net/subiquity/+bug/1878281 can you please "subscribe" to that bug report to be notified when it is fixed?
 * xnox doesn't want to loose contact with you
<Teduardo> Cool ot
<Teduardo> it's installing now I'm interested to see what it does after changing the configs.
<Teduardo> Hurray, it did exactly what you said that it would. Thanks.
<CarlFK> xnox: is there a name for the new installer?  to differentiate it from "d-i based installer"
<xnox> CarlFK:  the new installer & the legacy installer
<xnox> CarlFK:  the snap which runs the installer, and the git repository, are called "subiquity" but that is a codeword that makes no sense, and it's not a public/user/marketing name at all.
<xnox> CarlFK:  because it's just "the installer".
<xnox> CarlFK:  i guess d-i is technical term too.
<xnox> CarlFK:  we also say live-server vs legacy-server (when talking about the .iso filename)
<xnox> CarlFK:  or yeah subiquity vs d-i
<CarlFK> subiquity
<xnox> CarlFK:  note that both of technogoies have many media formats. Cause there is full-fat legacy-server.iso (~700MB) and there is live-server.iso (~700MB), but also one can extract initrd/kernel from live-server (which is like ~50MB) and netboot that.
<xnox> ditto, one can netboot mini.iso (which is liek ~150MB)
<CarlFK> thanks.  needed something for a git comment
#ubuntu-installer 2020-05-13
<XaT> hi there :)
<XaT> need help about preseed auto install, is this the right channel ?  ;D
<XaT> if somone can help me https://askubuntu.com/questions/1238696/preseed-autoinstall-does-not-work-on-20-04 about preseed installation
<XaT> it would be a pleasure :)
<CarlFK> XaT: do you know about the new yaml autoinstall file ?
<XaT> talking about desktop here
<XaT> is still preseed available for 20.04 ? i though so
<CarlFK> I'm not sure.  (I am a user, not a dev, just telling you what I have heard because I have similar problem, only I haven't needed to solve it, yet.)
<XaT> Well the 20.04 documentation talk about apb and i ask on askubuntu, that's a start
<XaT> i'll check if foreman have something for 20.04
<XaT> well i use cubic, that's may be the problem
<XaT> nope same thing with official ISO
<XaT> may be virtualbox related ? but i think i got the wront boot option
<XaT> i use : auto url=... severity critical <initrd> quiet ----
<XaT> severity=critical
